# Kloverbox Eco-friendly sub box [Spoilers]



## biancardi (Dec 6, 2014)

I was introduced to Kloverbox by @@MissJexie and I read her blog post with great interest  I purchased November's box and was so WOW'd by it, I did a first.  I prepaid for a 6 month sub.  I never do that.  I like to go month-by-month - no commitments.

The december spoilers are up at kloverbox (I keep wanting to call it kloverfield - lol) and I think december is going to be an awesome month too!
 

This is an eco-friendly beauty &amp; lifestyle box

Kloverbox does not automatically renew, so you only purchase the subscription package that you selected – 1 month, 3 month or 6 months.  Shipping is free and this sub is only offered currently within the USA.


1 month:  $25.00
3 month:  $71.25 (save 5%)
6 month: $135.00 (save 10%)


www.kloverbox.com

I am posting my review that I wrote for November in the spoilers



Spoiler







*Love Reusable Bags – Mini Lunch Sack *Full Size Value $13.95   This is so cute!   I received a variation of greens ~ from olive, spring green, dark teal to blue-green ~ with polka dots.  This style is called “Mod Dot”.    I think it is adorable that it has “property of” label on it.  This is a good sized bag ~ I can put my yogurt and fruit + snacks in here and bring this to work.    

_*Product Description:* Lined with our food safe PEVA lining, this durable, washable snack bag is the compact answer to our daily needs. Complete with a buckle strap for easy attachment to a backpack or bag. 8″H x 7.5″W x 5″D _ ​



*Kosmatology Hand Sanitizer in Herbal Fresh* Full Size 2 oz Value $3.99  I really like this hand sanitizer ~ it isn’t made with thickening agents that make it into a gel and doesn’t have that all-pervasive alcohol scent.  I really don’t use hand sanitizers because of that ~ but this one is more of a watery liquid and smells bright and minty! Very strong mint, in fact ~ which I do love.   Herbal Fresh is the Spearmint Rosemary scent.     There are two other scents ~Botanical Bliss (Lavender Eucalyptus) and Goody-Goody Grapefruit (Grapefruit Clove) ~ both sound very wonderful and I will be purchasing a set of these for myself. 

_*Product Description:* Our Hand Sanitizer is free of the harmful chemical, triclosan, and has no chemical thickening agents.  Although it contains ethyl alcohol to kill germs, it also contains organic glycerin to rehydrate the skin.  Organic essential oils are added to create amazing scents and provide additional anti-microbial effects._

_*Ingredients*: Ethyl Alcohol 67% (antiseptic), Aqua, Organic Glycerin, Organic Mentha spicata  (Spearmint) essential oil, Organic Rosmarinus officinalis (Rosemary) essential oil_


_Preservative Free_
_No Parabens_
_No Sulfates_
_No Triclosan_
_No Animal Testing_
_No Animal Derived Ingredients_





*Jolly Oak Dark Chocolate Coconut Raisin Granola* Single Serving1.63 oz Value $2.50  Chocolate and Coconut ~ two of my favorite sweets ~ I love dried coconut and finding it in this snack-o-roony is fabulous!  The granola contains puffed kamut (Khorasan wheat) and this is not too sweet, but just sweet enough.  This is a great treat and has flaxseeds and oats.  

_*Product Description*: Dark chocolate’s antioxidants pair perfectly with the clusters of coconut, raisins, protein packed pumpkin seeds, healthy heart flaxseeds and fiber filled oats. We added the superfood kamut for a crunchy texture that melts in your mouth. Kamut has been found to be a good substitute for wheat, because it is easier to digest, a good source of energy and is rich in minerals such as magnesium, potassium, zinc and vitamin E._

_* Ingredients:* Whole Grain Rolled Oats, Puffed Kamut, Pumpkin Seeds, Dark Chocolate (sugar, chocolate liquor, cocoa butter, dextrose, soy lecithin, vanilla), Raisins, Extra Virgin Olive Oil, Coconut (coconut, sodium metabisulfite), Honey, Flaxseed, Brown Sugar, Cocoa, Vanilla, Cinnamon_





*Small Beauty Keys Cocoa Mint Hand Made Soap  *Full Size 3.5 oz Value $5.00  It sounds like Kloverbox will feature an Etsy shop monthly, which I think is fantastic!  I love supporting small businesses and this soap is made by a company in Charlotte, NC.  It is made with Cocoa Butter (the cocoa part) but the scent is pure mint.   This looks to be a very rich bar of soap and I love the scent.    This soap is vegan and all natural.   They have other scents that sound rich and unusual ~ Tea Tree &amp; Sage, Smoked Amber, Lavender, Vetiver &amp; Patchouli,  Cedar Wood &amp; Orange Coffee, and others.   These soaps will make great gifts and they are inexpensive!  They do not contain fragrance oils, detergents or artificial colors.

_*Product Description:* Cold process soap is made through traditional soap making methods using lye, oils and butters. “Cold process” refers to the fact that no heat is added to the process to speed up saponification. The lye creates a chemical reaction with the oils/butters and soap is the byproduct of the chemical reaction. It actually gets quite hot despite the name._

_*Ingredients*:  Saponified (olive oil, coconut oil, sustainable organic palm oil, cocoa butter, sweet almond oil &amp; castor oil), distilled water, sodium hydroxide (lye), white kaolin clay, peppermint essential oil_





*The Wonder Seed – Hemp Hand Cream in Spring Lavender* Full Size 2.4 oz Value $12.95  I am glad to see more products made from hemp.  No, it isn’t pot.  Hemp has gotten a bad name in the last century or so, because people associate it with marijuana.  But it wasn’t like that in the past ~ It has been cultivated for 12,000 years as a major food, fuel and fiber product.  America used to grow hemp and it was used to make rope, fabric and paper and in some states, you had to grow hemp and if you didn’t, you would go to jail!  Back in the days of King Henry Henry VIII , if you were a farmer, you were encouraged to grow hemp, as it was used for their Naval Fleet  ~ from rope, riggings  and sails.   That is how valuable that resource is.  Hemp is an amazing renewable resource and it can be used for anything ~ I’ve read about how “plastic” can be made from hemp and Henry Ford and Rudolph Diesel used hemp to create biomass fuel ~ and this in the late 19th and early 20th Century. 

Can you tell I am a HUGE hemp fan?  I think if we can ever get over the smear campaign in the 20th century with hemp (Reefer Madness, anyone?), it will become a huge player in newable fuels and to get us off the archaic fossil fuels that we are so dependent on.  If you want to read more about hemp and how great it is, check out this site *www.hemp.com*

So, I am really happy to get hemp products ~ they are few and far between, but I do think that the future will show a resurgence of hemp products.   This is a hand cream made from virgin, organic hemp seed oil and has a light lavender scent.  

_*Product Description:* Our hemp seed oil hand cream is superfood for your skin! The non-greasy formula quickly absorbs to moisturize and heal even the driest of hands and feet. Nutrients promote elasticity, reduce the signs of aging and protect the skin. Scientifically proven as an all around healing agent, hemp seed oil can relieve the symptoms of even the driest skin. It is easily absorbed by the skin and is one of the world’s richest sources of essential fatty acids (EFA’s) which are at an optimal balance for human absorption. Our hand cream includes grape oil which is very rich in polyphenols that protect the skin from environmental damages. And, not to brag, but this formula won the 2009 Natural Health Magazine Beauty Award for Best Hand Cream so we’re not the only ones saying it’s great!  _

_*Ingredients:*Purified Water (Aqua), Virgin Organic Hemp Seed Oil, Grape Essential Oil, Grape Seed Oil, Organic Aloe Vera, Gingko Herbal Extract, Glycerin (Vegetable), Soluble Natural Plant Collagen, Organic Lavender Essential Oil, Jojoba Oil, Cetyl Alcohol (Coconut Oil Based), Soybean Oil (Non-GMO), Mandarin White Oil, Coconut Oil, Ginseng Extract, Stearyl Alcohol (Vegetable Based), Geranium Oil, Chamomile Oil, Glycyrrhiza Glabra Root Extract, Beta Carotene, Organic Green Tea Extract, Potassium Stearate (Natural Plant Based), Hyaluronic Acid (Natural Plant Based), Carnauba Wax, Squalane (Olive Oil Based), Borage Seed Oil, Vegetable Glyceryl Stearate (Natural Plant Based), Behenic Acid (Natural Plant Based), Lauric Oil Extract, Nutmeg Oil Extract, Citrus Extract, Sea Salt_

_All Natural Formula – optimal blend of Virgin Hemp Seed Oil_
_No parabens, sulfates, gluten, artificial colors or fragrances_
_Lavender essential oil fragrance_
_100% vegan &amp; cruelty free_






*SoyWerks Appletosh candle*  Full Size 3 oz Value $5.00   I am in heaven with this box!   First mint, then hemp and now a candle in a wonderful MacIntosh apple scent!  This is a beautiful rose colored candle in a sturdy glass jar.  Soywerks has other scents, such as Coconut Lime, Mango Tango, Warm Vanilla Sugar, Hansel &amp; Gretel (vanilla, graham cracker and cinnamon!!).  SoyWerks uses 100% soy wax, vegan and is handmade in New Jersey.



_*Product Description*_
_: Appletosh is a classic year round scent that smells like it was just picked from the Macintosh tree itself. This is a scent that you didn’t didn’t know that you needed! Great for medium sized rooms._








*Lavina 100% Pure &amp; Organic Argan Oil*  Sample Size 1.7 mL Value $2.15   This is a nice sample size of Argan oil.  You can use this for your skin and hair as it is moisturizes and conditions.  I use this oil for my cuticles and rough patches of skin, like my elbows and heels.    This is a cold pressed oil and is more suited for dry and sensitive skin types, which is why I do not use oil on my face.



_*Product Description*_
_: Argan oil is result oriented when used to moisturize and condition the skin and hair. The liquid gold is generously rich in oleic acid, which directly benefits dry and sensitive-dry skin that needs moisture.  Also, _
_
__argan_
_ oil’s natural composition makes it suitable for growing and repairing dry, damaged or brittle hair. It will strengthen your hair strands, restore your luscious locks and bring back that beautiful shine to your hair._


----------



## TreatChoself (Dec 7, 2014)

Well, you just got me to sign up for a month to try it out! FYI, if you go to their FB page there is a 10% Off Coupon there. =)


----------



## Mercury (Dec 7, 2014)

I found this yesterday and have to share. If you Google kloverbox review several bloggers have 25% off coupon codes. That brings the cost done to under $17 per box on a 6 month sub. I haven't pulled the trigger yet, but it seems like a great deal.


----------



## biancardi (Dec 7, 2014)

that is great!  I wish they would send out those promos in their newsletter too


----------



## biancardi (Dec 7, 2014)

Mercury said:


> I found this yesterday and have to share. If you Google kloverbox review several bloggers have 25% off coupon codes. That brings the cost done to under $17 per box on a 6 month sub. I haven't pulled the trigger yet, but it seems like a great deal.


Some of those 25% off coupons have expired  as they were only good for the month of november.  The 10% is new and for december  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## biancardi (Dec 20, 2014)

Here is December's Kloverbox! 
 



Spoiler






 

So this month brought me four full sized items!!  




 

*Grace Green Beauty Body Food *http://gracegreenbeauty.com/product/bodyfood/Full Size 8 oz Value $34.90   This is a huge jar of body butter!  This is a thick body butter that is made with organic raw, cold pressed oils and butters.  This has a slight scent of patchouli, but it is not overpowering.  Very thick, moisturizing and it can be used not only on your skin, but as a hair treatment as well.    There is also a stick included, as the oils can separate.   Those yellow swirls in my body butter are normal ~ it is so cold right now, that everything is pretty solid, but it looks when it thaws out a bit, it will separate.   This is the perfect time of year to get such a hydrating body butter!





_ _

_*Product Description:*  Say goodbye to dry skin. Feed your skin with this head to toe anti-aging super food. Made with an array of raw, cold pressed oils and butters. Molecules small enough to penetrate skin. Experience skin rejuvenation at the cellular level. Hearty, earthy scent._
_*How To Use:* Apply liberally.  Use the excess on hands to nourish and tame the ends of your hair. Separation is natural. Stir and use!_
_*Ingredients:* *Raw Shea Butter, *Extra Virgin Olive Oil, *Raw Coconut Oil, *Jojoba Oil, *Grape Seed Oil, *Sweet Almond Oil, Non GMO Vitamin E, Water, *Vegetable Glycerin, *Pachouli Oil, EGluconodeltalactone and Sodium Benzoate, *Castor Oil, Emulsifying Wax NF (vegetable wax for emulsification)_
_*Certified Organic ~ EECOCERT accepted preservative for certified organic cosmetics ~ NNOP standards for use in organic production  _
 




 

*Befine Food Skin Care Lip Serum* Full Size .5 oz Value $18.00  I have used Befine products before and I do like them a lot.  I am also a lip balm junkie, so having one made from BEETS really intrigues me.  I never had one made with beets before!   This is actually a lip serum/treatment which uses plant peptides to help firm and plump up lips while the chamomile helps smooth and soften fine lines and wrinkles.

_*Product Description:* Plump your lips and the skin encircling them as you slick on shine and tint with this all natural serum. Created from chamomile, a collagen supporter and healing antioxidant, and ultra-sheer beet root extract.  ALLERGEN FREE, FRAGRANCE PARABEN FREE ,VEGETARIAN PROTEINS_
_*Ingredients*: Palm Peptides,Chamomile Oil,Safflower Seed Oil,Beet Root Extract,Bixa Orellana Seed Extract._

 
 



*Grain Bath &amp; Home Room Spray in Cinnamon, Clove &amp; Orange * Full Size 4 oz Value $7.00   I have to purchase more of these.  This is my absolute favorite thing in this box and it is SO wonderful.   This is an aromatic mist that contains organic essential oils ~ Cinnamon, cloves and oranges ~ this brings me back to my childhood memories of making Orange-Clove Pomander’s for my Mom as a Christmas present ~ hey, I was young and had no money!!   It smells JUST like that and it is such a nice change from the other Holiday scents of vanilla, pine, apples ~ the orange and spices are just so inviting.   If you are interested in making a pomander, it is pretty easy to do.  Check out *this site* ~ these, if made properly, will last for decades.  Pomanders date back to the Middle Ages, where air fresheners such as this one didn’t exist  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

_*Product Description*: Beautifully crafted scents that are perfect for the bathroom, bedroom, kitchen; even sports equipment. There are no added fragrances in these bottles. The smell is very clean but not overpowering.  Air fresheners on the market contain chemicals and many are not even listed on the spray bottles.  Our room sprays are simple and clean.  Essential oils, witch hazel extract and distilled water are the only things you will be breathing in.  Ditch the Glade and Renuzit and bring Grain into your home or office! Cinnamon Clove &amp; orange-bold, spicy, slightly sweet_
Grain also has this in two additional scents: _Peppermint Lavender-minty,fresh, herbaceous, floral and Bergamot Orange-fruity, sweet, slightly spicy_
_* Ingredients:* Essential oils, witch hazel extract, distilled water_

 



*Ellison’s Organics 5-FREE Crystal Clear Top Coat *Full Size .5 oz Value $6.00 Confession time.  When I saw this brand as a spoiler on Kloverbox’s home page, I went to check it out.  This is an* etsy shop* (again, I love it when companies feature etsy shops) and I saw that this vendor (a very nice lady, btw) had a *Doctor Who Collection*.  I am a huge Doctor Who fan…going back to the Tom “*all teeth and curls*” Baker days.    This is a top coat, of which I can always use.  I love that it does not yellow and does not shrink my glitter nail polishes!

_*Product Description:* The perfect top coat! Finally, a clear top coat that is not only super shiny, but also 5-free. This professional grade top coat does not yellow and does not cause shrinkage with glitter nail polish! I recommend 1-2 coats for a shiny, chip-free result. Ellison’s Organics is committed to providing you with quality nail polish products with the lowest amount of chemical ingredients possible. We chose this 5 free top coat because it provides a beautiful shine without yellowing, it goes on very smoothly, and because it is 5 free and cruelty free, you can feel good about using it.  5 Free Top Coat (no DBP, no formaldehyde or formaldehyde resin, no toluene, no camphor)._


_Vegan_
_Cruelty free; never animal tested_
_No animal by-products_
_Paraben free_
_Petroleum free_
_Made in the USA with products purchased from other USA small businesses_
_*Ingredients*:  N-Butyl Acetate, Ethyl Acetate, Nitrocellulose, Isopropyl Alcohol_

 

This month's box had a value of $65.99  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

*Current Promo: *Take 10% Off Any Length Subscription With Coupon Code:* December10  *Expires 12/31/2014


----------



## ChullBird (Dec 21, 2014)

OH MY GOD! I love that lip serum. It's my favorite.


----------



## biancardi (Dec 21, 2014)

@ChullBird  do you sub to kloverbox?


----------



## ChullBird (Dec 21, 2014)

biancardi said:


> @ChullBird  do you sub to kloverbox?


No, but I received the lip serum in a lip factory box a few months back. It's one of the few things I wouldn't mind getting repeats of.

This looks like a really awesome sub though.


----------



## TreatChoself (Dec 21, 2014)

@@biancardi - Weird question, could you let me know what town/state this shipped from? I'm leaving for my Mom's on Christmas Eve and am trying to figure out which packages are where (and what I need to do to get things held, if necessary), and for some reason most of the shipping company trackers don't list the shipper, just the town shipped from. Thanks!


----------



## biancardi (Dec 21, 2014)

TreatChoself said:


> @@biancardi - Weird question, could you let me know what town/state this shipped from? I'm leaving for my Mom's on Christmas Eve and am trying to figure out which packages are where (and what I need to do to get things held, if necessary), and for some reason most of the shipping company trackers don't list the shipper, just the town shipped from. Thanks!


My USPS tracking shows HUNTLEY, IL


----------



## TreatChoself (Dec 21, 2014)

@@biancardi Hmm, that one isn't even one of my mystery options. Weird. Thanks for looking it up for me!


----------



## angienharry (Jan 3, 2015)

I signed up for kloverbox December 4th and just saw December's box and I love it!

Sadly I just noticed when you sign up they start your box with the following month.

So sad I have to wait until January. I signed up for a 3 month to start in February, so I'm set until April now.

These boxes look great to me. I love makeup but am getting pretty overstocked, so I love the candles, scarves, room spray etc that this box has a history of sending.

Anxiously awaiting January's box!


----------



## biancardi (Jan 10, 2015)

a spoiler for january



Spoiler



full size PalmettoDerma INTENSIVE HYDRATION &amp; FIRMING SERUM (yeah!)







 

and a couple for february
 



Spoiler



 
deluxe sample of Orchid Rose shampoo and conditioner from skin renaissance (an etsy shop)






and something from Pella Beauty - not all of this, of course...I think we are just getting one of them.


----------



## MissJexie (Jan 11, 2015)

Wee! I'm so excited for both months! That shampoo is perfect for a valentines day box!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I was way too overloaded with skincare to try the Palmetto Derma product I got from Boxycharm, but my mom said she absolutely loved it! I might just give this one a try when it comes in the January box!


----------



## biancardi (Jan 11, 2015)

I looked at their pinterest board and they have this item just pinned...I hope this is in Jan's box!!
 



Spoiler


----------



## MissJexie (Jan 11, 2015)

biancardi said:


> I looked at their pinterest board and they have this item just pinned...I hope this is in Jan's box!!
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler


oh man that looks amazing!!

I love the way they curate this box. The mix between small businesses, etsy shops and more popular brands. I used to be a HUGE fan of etsy beauty companies until I started blogging and got overloaded with stuff, so kloverbox has been an awesome way for me to try completely new-to-me companies. It makes me so excited because so many boxes have overlap when it comes to the products and brands they feature.


----------



## biancardi (Jan 11, 2015)

I know, Miss Jexie!  I love how they have been curating their boxes.  I am really into natural/organic serums right now because I started derma-rolling, so I really do use them a lot!  I am very excited about this sub - they beat the pants off all of my other subs right now.


----------



## ZeeOmega (Jan 11, 2015)

@biancardi @MissJexie Maybe we should have a thread about dermarolling somewhere? I just learned about it a few weeks ago and am so curious about it. Mildly terrified, but so very intrigued. 

Also, this sub looks so nice! I'm honestly rather indifferent whether something is natural / organic / eco, but the types of products and the ingredients are so appealing. And so nicely curated, too.


----------



## PA Anna (Jan 11, 2015)

This is one of my favorite subs and have been subscribing since the second box. The owner is wonderful! I love the spoilers @@biancardi posted.



Spoiler



I received Pelle Beauty beauty oils in a previous Peit Vour box and a Goodebox. They are wonderful. I ended up ordering a few full size oils from them. I'm wondering if we will be receiving Bloom since that is the newest oil. I've tried the PalmettoDerma eye cream before and liked it. I am looking forward to trying their serum.


----------



## MissJexie (Jan 11, 2015)

Done!

https://www.makeuptalk.com/f/topic/135528-dermarolling-info-questions-and-experiences/

I'm going to move our Dermarolling convo over to that thread as well  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## biancardi (Jan 12, 2015)

biancardi said:


> I looked at their pinterest board and they have this item just pinned...I hope this is in Jan's box!!
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler


btw - I asked on pinterest to kloverbox if this was in jan's box - and they said it is!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MissJexie (Jan 24, 2015)

Here's the spoilers for January!



Spoiler






MelioraK- Laundry Powder

Palmetto Derma- intensive Hydration and Firming Serum

Lilies and Myrrh- All Purpose Healing Salve

Angel Face Botanicals- Kissed Gentles Foaming Facial Cleanser



And good news for anyone looking for a TRULY gentle facial cleanser: This one tested at a PH of 5.5 for me, which is exactly what I've been looking for! And it's only $11 retail, which is more than doable for me if I like it as much as I think I will!


----------



## biancardi (Jan 24, 2015)

you are so lucky to get yours this early!  I am still waiting. sigh.  I was hoping it would show up today but it hasn't.  Do they send you tracking or is it a surprise? 

I could use that laundry powder right now!  haha I am almost out of soap and then I saw this... I am really interesting in the cleanser and healing salve.


----------



## MissJexie (Jan 24, 2015)

biancardi said:


> you are so lucky to get yours this early!  I am still waiting. sigh.  I was hoping it would show up today but it hasn't.  Do they send you tracking or is it a surprise?
> 
> I could use that laundry powder right now!  haha I am almost out of soap and then I saw this... I am really interesting in the cleanser and healing salve.


I usually get mine later than most, although it showed up early this month. It looks like they went out in two batches, but I think that on their facebook they said most of them went out on Tuesday!


----------



## PA Anna (Jan 24, 2015)

I was hoping my box would arrive today. I'll have a nice box waiting for me when I come back from the conference. Thank you @@MissJexie for the spoiler.


----------



## MissJexie (Jan 24, 2015)

PA Anna said:


> I was hoping my box would arrive today. I'll have a nice box waiting for me when I come back from the conference. Thank you @@MissJexie for the spoiler.


You're welcome! Hope you enjoy it as much I am!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## lns02 (Jan 25, 2015)

Just signed up for a 6-month sub!    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  Any spoilers for Feb yet?


----------



## biancardi (Jan 25, 2015)

@lns02  yes, go back a page - I have posted 2 spoilers there  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## lns02 (Jan 25, 2015)

biancardi said:


> @lns02  yes, go back a page - I have posted 2 spoilers there  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Woohoo!  Thanks!  How did I miss this?!    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## subbes (Jan 25, 2015)

Ooo!  



Spoiler



More Palmetto Derma!  The "collagen booster" serum they had in a BoxyCharm last year was _really_ nice.

Sadly, a search for more details about it sucked me into the black hole of "many serums from different companies with identical ingredient lists and varying price points" until I found the private label manufacturer they must all use.  Discovering that it's not an unique product made me a bit sad.


----------



## PA Anna (Feb 2, 2015)

I emailed Kelly today to ask her a few questions. She responded with answers and spoilers  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



Spoiler



February will feature 6 amazing brands including Little Barn Apothecary. Also Pelle Beauty will be in the March box instead of the February box. She said to keep an eye on PinInterest for spoilers! Pelle Beauty being in the March box works perfectly for me because I still have a code that I can use for orders until the mid of Feb. Then I will order more in March. I love :wub: Pelle Beauty :wub:



Sounds exciting! I can't wait!


----------



## biancardi (Feb 3, 2015)

@@PA Anna  I just looked at that brand for february - I cannot wait either!  Feb sounds  amazing.


----------



## PA Anna (Feb 13, 2015)

Kloverbox is having a Valentine's Day sub. The code is ValentinesDay and is for 20% off any length of subscription. It ends on Sunday.

I think this is a wonderful subsription that provides useful and fun eco products. The owner is responsive and helpful. I love this sub  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I signed up for another 3 months. I would had signed up for 6 months except the cat had another expensive vet bill from fighting with a raccoon. We spent nearly a couple thousand on that cat in the past few months. There are a few site changes. I had to create an account whereas in the past there weren't any accounts.


----------



## biancardi (Feb 13, 2015)

I love this sub too @@PA Anna

I am also going to the vets next weekend.  My old boy might either have hyperthyroidism, diabetes, or something worse.  I hope it is either hyperthyroidism or diabetes, because that can be controlled with medicine.  But cancer....that would be rough.  I will never put my cats thru chemo ever again - I did it once 15 years ago and I have regretted daily.


----------



## PA Anna (Feb 13, 2015)

@@biancardi :hugs3:   I hope it will be something controlled by medicine.


----------



## Tiffanyt92 (Feb 13, 2015)

Sending love and healing thoughts to your kitties


----------



## biancardi (Feb 13, 2015)

PA Anna said:


> @@biancardi :hugs3:   I hope it will be something controlled by medicine.


 



Tiffanyt92 said:


> Sending love and healing thoughts to your kitties


thank you both @@PA Anna &amp; @@Tiffanyt92


----------



## Geek2 (Feb 13, 2015)

Hope your boy will be ok. Please keep us posted once you hear more.


----------



## MissJexie (Feb 13, 2015)

PA Anna said:


> Kloverbox is having a Valentine's Day sub. The code is ValentinesDay and is for 20% off any length of subscription. It ends on Sunday.
> 
> I think this is a wonderful subsription that provides useful and fun eco products. The owner is responsive and helpful. I love this sub  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> I signed up for another 3 months. I would had signed up for 6 months except the cat had another expensive vet bill from fighting with a raccoon. We spent nearly a couple thousand on that cat in the past few months. There are a few site changes. I had to create an account whereas in the past there weren't any accounts.





biancardi said:


> I love this sub too @@PA Anna
> 
> I am also going to the vets next weekend.  My old boy might either have hyperthyroidism, diabetes, or something worse.  I hope it is either hyperthyroidism or diabetes, because that can be controlled with medicine.  But cancer....that would be rough.  I will never put my cats thru chemo ever again - I did it once 15 years ago and I have regretted daily.


Sending both of you and your kitties positive thoughts! I have 3 fur babies of my own and I can't imagine having to deal with them being sick  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Hugs!!!  :hugs3:


----------



## PA Anna (Feb 14, 2015)

@@MissJexie Thank you. This is my older son's cat who is doing much better.


----------



## PA Anna (Feb 18, 2015)

Aww  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> The owner posted on Instagram and Facebook a couple of sheets of the thank you tags for our boxes. First names only. It looks like the boxes are shipping today. I love little details like that.


----------



## MissJexie (Feb 19, 2015)

PA Anna said:


> Aww  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> The owner posted on Instagram and Facebook a couple of sheets of the thank you tags for our boxes. First names only. It looks like the boxes are shipping today. I love little details like that.


I really, really love how sweet Kelly the owner is! She's been so helpful answering questions etc when I'm writing up blog posts, and she seems like she really, truly cares about the subscription and what her subscribers think. I like that it's a small sub that really focuses on smaller brands and customer service. It's nice to not be just a number!


----------



## PA Anna (Feb 20, 2015)

Here are the pictures:

Edit - My bad. I meant to hit "use full editor" instead of posting.


----------



## PA Anna (Feb 20, 2015)

Trying again:



Spoiler







Renaissance Beauty Shampoo &amp; Conditioner 4 oz each




Little Barn Apothecary - the simple face oil 2 oz




Anyone know why I included this label?




En Bloom by Fit Lush Lemograss &amp; Lime Argan Oil Infused Body Scrub. Comes with a wooden spoon.




Verita Skin - Acai Rose Argan Lip Balm FS

Love for Humanity Organics - Anti-aging eye serum 1.5 ml sample

That's It Apple and Pear Fruit Bar 1.2 oz







I'll post my thoughts in a little bit. Busy day running kids around in cold temps .brrr!


----------



## biancardi (Feb 20, 2015)

@@PA Anna  thank you!  Some of those I cannot use, due to the ingredients, but they will make nice Mom Day presents  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MissJexie (Feb 20, 2015)

I LOVE this box...holy moly they really just keep getting better for me!

I would love to see them add more stuff like the lunch bag, candle and vegetable bag they put in past boxes in the future. I really like the non-beauty stuff because I get so much skincare/makeup from other subs that it's hard to use it all up!

I am really enjoying the wide variety of stuff though- while I'm not sure i'll like the Rose-scented items. I might though, since there is orchid in there too. Straight rose scents give me a headache. 

All in all I'm very pleased!


----------



## PA Anna (Feb 20, 2015)

I miss having an eco item although I think all the items work well together. I'm happy to see a food item again. I love the little details such as the thank you and including the spoon for the one item.

I also have a greater appreciation for sub boxes that provide discounts for orders directly from the company. I don't have to worry about old or expired product. Thank You, Kelly, for working with companies directly. The way Kelly conducts her company has increased my trust in her sub box  That is much more important to me than a pretty wrapped sub with a pretty box.



Spoiler



I'm not big on overpowering rose scents either I opened the conditioner and the scent reminded me of something from my childhood. It was fleeting and caused me to shed a few joyful tears which is hard because of my eye disease. I found it to be a pleasant, not overpowering scent. I also opened the scrub which has a wonderful scent too. I love the smell of lemongrass. I can smell the argan oil more than I can smell the acai rose in the lip balm.

I'm curious about the little barn Apothecary - the simple face oil. I read up on it on the website and think I should have no problems using it. The face oil is made in GA. It's interesting reading about the people behind it because I've been increasing my knowledge on herb usage. I love my :luv: Pelle Beauty oil :luv: , but will give this a try.

I'm going to give the eye serum a try. I checked out the website and am impressed with the certifications. My business is certified organic, and I can appreciate what the owner has to do to be the same.

The fruit bar is gluten-free and will go to my sister.


----------



## Miccarty2 (Feb 21, 2015)

I just signed up for a six month sub for this box when they had they valentines promo last weekend. I wish I was getting the Feb box, it looks awesome, but From the FAQs it looks like I will start in March.

I did buy a three month sub for my mom at Christmas and have been so jealous since then because the January and February boxes looked perfect for me!


----------



## PA Anna (Feb 21, 2015)

@@Miccarty2 Try emailing Kloverbox to see if there are extras, I think she's been selling out, but you never know!

I should had ordered more Grace BodyFood because I am almost out. I saw the reminder email while I was traveling on business and forgot.  In case Kelly is taking requests - I love to see BalancedGuru, Yarok and Tatcha . It's also fun discovering new-to-me products.



Spoiler



Saturdays are a great day to try out new products. I tried out the body scrub which I love. It melts into your skin leaving the oils on your skin which reminds me of being at the spa. I could still feel the oils on my skin after I toweled off. I looked online and saw that they offer a pink grapefruit and mint argon oil scrub which sounds interesting.

I tried out the Renaissnace Beauty shampoo and conditioner. I tried one of their and  It was a serum that was a bonus in the first Bare Bliss box (no longer receive due to problems). I remember wanting to order more, but didn't because of the shipping costs.

I have thick, wavy, and long color-treated hair. The shampoo and conditioner worked well in my hair. I found that sectioning my hair works well with low foaming shampoos. I used a wide tooth comb to comb my hair, air dry it with nothing in it and now have gorgeous, well-formed waves without volume! I'm glad that the sizes are 4 oz. I will order this if my hair continues to act this with with the shampoo and conditioner. Also I have to see if it will bother my rosacea because rose can bother it. So far, so good.


----------



## Miccarty2 (Feb 21, 2015)

Thanks @@PA Anna!

I have similar requests for brands! I discovered those three through special edition goodeboxes and love them!


----------



## MissJexie (Feb 22, 2015)

Oh I got my box today and I'm just absolutely in love! 

I know Kloverbox is the new kid in the "natural" subscription box club, but I don't think I have found one that is better than them right now, or so consistently awesome with their curation, customer service and interaction with their customers. 

The companies always regram my instagram photos, Kelly is always commenting and complimenting through social media, it's just really nice to see. I feel really good supporting and promoting a company that really listens to their customers and truly wants to provide a great box. It's obvious this isn't just about making money- Love that!

I was so relieved to open the shampoo and conditioner and discover I can barely detect a rose scent. It's actually quite lovely! Looking forward to trying them out!


----------



## Geek2 (Feb 22, 2015)

all these great reviews really make me want to try this box. I was good at resisting at first but now I don't think I can  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20">


----------



## biancardi (Feb 22, 2015)

@@Reija If you check out blogger reviews, you should find a promo code or two.   It really is a great sub service!   It is probably my favorite one right now.


----------



## Geek2 (Feb 22, 2015)

@@biancardi thanks! I'm signing up right now  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20">


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Feb 22, 2015)

why oh why can't they introduce uk shipping quicker, i know they said on your posts on instagram but man i so want this box and you lot posting your reviews is not helping ,lol,

I'm desperately waiting for it so i can ditch petit vour, 

i just wish they would open up even if it was for the unofficial international shipping to start with like a few boxes did to start with.

for a new box company they really did there homework before jumping in feet first.


----------



## biancardi (Feb 23, 2015)

O.M.G.  The Little Barn Apothecary face oil - that stuff SMELLS SO FRICKING SEXY!  It is too rich for a facial oil for me, but I will be using this as a scent on my pulse points.  It is AMAZING.

MY.FAV.ITEM.IN.BOX


----------



## smiletorismile (Feb 23, 2015)

I finally jumped on the bandwagon for this one!


----------



## biancardi (Feb 23, 2015)

smiletorismile said:


> I finally jumped on the bandwagon for this one!


you will love this sub!


----------



## Geek2 (Feb 23, 2015)

I can't wait for my first one either. Excited  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20">


----------



## ChullBird (Feb 24, 2015)

I decided I couldn't live without this in my life, so I signed up. I'm weeping a little though because I won't be getting February's box.


----------



## MissJexie (Feb 24, 2015)

biancardi said:


> O.M.G.  The Little Barn Apothecary face oil - that stuff SMELLS SO FRICKING SEXY!  It is too rich for a facial oil for me, but I will be using this as a scent on my pulse points.  It is AMAZING.
> 
> MY.FAV.ITEM.IN.BOX


I LOOOVE it too! It smells really wonderful, and honestly- you should try it on your face! I have combo/oily skin and just a couple of drops was enough, but it has worked quite well for me so far! You should check out the Little Barn site- their products are so pretty and rustic! I want to buy everything! LOL



Reija said:


> I can't wait for my first one either. Excited  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


YAY! So glad you signed up! It's a fantastic box!

ALSO: These are the coupon codes directly from the Kloverbox info card, not affiliated with myself or anyone else...but in case anyone was really interested in a product from the February box and missed out, there are some really good ones this month!

Fit Lush: $5 off your purchase with coupon code *KLOVERBOX *(you can get the 2oz scrub that came in the box this month for pretty much the cost of shipping with this code!) http://www.fitlush.bigcartel.com/

Little Barn Apothecary: 15% off with coupon code *klover15 *http://littlebarnapothecary.com/

Renaissance Beauty: 20% off with coupon code *KLOVERBOX20 *https://www.etsy.com/shop/renaissancebeauty

Verita Skin: 25% off with coupon code *KLOVERBOX25 *http://veritaskin.com/

Love For Humanity Organics: 20% off with coupon code *LFH20 *http://lfhorganics.com/

That's It Fruit bars did not include a coupon code, but if you go to their site, they have a sample pack of 8 bars that is pretty cheap and it ships free! http://www.thatsitfruit.com/


----------



## ChullBird (Feb 24, 2015)

Just bought the shampoo and conditioner and another little fun thing. I weep no more.

edited for spelling. Derrrp.


----------



## MissJexie (Feb 24, 2015)

ChullBird said:


> Just bought the shampoo and conditioner and another little fun thing. I weep no more.
> 
> edited for spelling. Derrrp.


You're going to looove it! I'm seriously so obsessed that I bought the full sizes already! HAHA

I thought they would smell like rose, but the shampoo has a orange, almost creamsicle-like scent, and the conditioner is more of a general floral jasmine/ylang ylang scent. I really like both of them and they've worked beautifully on my hair!


----------



## ChullBird (Feb 24, 2015)

MissJexie said:


> You're going to looove it! I'm seriously so obsessed that I bought the full sizes already! HAHA
> 
> I thought they would smell like rose, but the shampoo has a orange, almost creamsicle-like scent, and the conditioner is more of a general floral jasmine/ylang ylang scent. I really like both of them and they've worked beautifully on my hair!


I can't wait!

I got the almond soap and lotion too. I just wish it was here...now. Because I want all the pretty good smelling things.


----------



## LetsGeaux (Feb 25, 2015)

Missed the Valentines Day code. Is there another? Really want to replace IPSY with this...


----------



## MissJexie (Feb 25, 2015)

LetsGeaux said:


> Missed the Valentines Day code. Is there another? Really want to replace IPSY with this...


Many bloggers have their own personal coupon codes that will get you 10% off, just do a little hunting and you will find one!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> (not allowed to post them here otherwise I would)


----------



## ChullBird (Feb 25, 2015)

Ordered from Renaissance Beauty yesterday, received shipping notification this morning. I feel that this is a good indication I will be buying more stuff from them.


----------



## MissJexie (Feb 26, 2015)

ChullBird said:


> Ordered from Renaissance Beauty yesterday, received shipping notification this morning. I feel that this is a good indication I will be buying more stuff from them.


That's awesome! Especially since they're a small company and they're probably getting an influx of orders!


----------



## LetsGeaux (Feb 27, 2015)

I'm in for 6 months!!  This is just TOO GOOD!!  I swapped for most of the Feb box, but no Little Barn Face Oil......YET! Can't wait to see March.  Thanks for all the positive posts--you are the BEST!


----------



## ChullBird (Feb 27, 2015)

MissJexie said:


> That's awesome! Especially since they're a small company and they're probably getting an influx of orders!


I got my stuff today! I am very pleased.


----------



## biancardi (Feb 28, 2015)

LetsGeaux said:


> I'm in for 6 months!!  This is just TOO GOOD!!  I swapped for most of the Feb box, but no Little Barn Face Oil......YET! Can't wait to see March.  Thanks for all the positive posts--you are the BEST!



You WILL LOVE this sub!  I signed up for 6 months after receiving one box and that is unheard of with me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I think this is one of the best subscription boxes that I get.


----------



## lns02 (Feb 28, 2015)

I agree with everyone else's sentiments.  I'm making the switch to more natural products after being a Sephora junkie for way too long.  I also had to go through various infertility treatments to get pregnant.  Now, I'm not saying there's a link between mainstream products and infertility, but I think switching to a more natural regimen is always a good idea.

This month was my first box and so far I've loved trying everything.  The shampoo is a little heavy for my super fine, thin hair, but I'm still using it!  This type of box really raises my awareness of all the crap I've been putting on my body for years.  In any case, I signed up for a 6-month subscription before I even received a box.  I knew it would be worth the investment!


----------



## LetsGeaux (Feb 28, 2015)

lns02 said:


> I agree with everyone else's sentiments.  I'm making the switch to more natural products after being a Sephora junkie for way too long.  I also had to go through various infertility treatments to get pregnant.  Now, I'm not saying there's a link between mainstream products and infertility, but I think switching to a more natural regimen is always a good idea.
> 
> This month was my first box and so far I've loved trying everything.  The shampoo is a little heavy for my super fine, thin hair, but I'm still using it!  This type of box really raises my awareness of all the crap I've been putting on my body for years.  In any case, I signed up for a 6-month subscription before I even received a box.  I knew it would be worth the investment!


I know exactly how you feel.  I haven't been a VIB in years.  2 years ago I adopted a much more healthy lifestyle with less sugar &amp; meat and more yoga.  My beauty routine followed.  I like the variety of Kloverbox and I'm pretty sure this is the 1st time I've signed up for 6 months before getting a box.  Can't wait for March!



biancardi said:


> You WILL LOVE this sub!  I signed up for 6 months after receiving one box and that is unheard of with me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I think this is one of the best subscription boxes that I get.


This is rare for me, too.  The reviews look so good and it's such a great mix.  I'm excited


----------



## Geek2 (Feb 28, 2015)

I'm looking forward to getting this one as well. I signed up for month to month because I'm not good at committing.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20"> I go back and forth with all natural and main stream products. For a while all I wore was all natural even makeup and didn't touch main stream products at all. Then I slowly added some regular products back in because I'm too much of a product junkie to stick to all natural and the performance isn't quite the same. I'm still mindful of ingredients though and what whole body moisturizer I use because skin is our biggest organ. Any body moisturizer I use is usually made with natural ingredients, ingredients that I can read and understand. I stay away from parabens and phalates in a body moisturizer. Not sure if that helps or not but I just don't feel comfortable putting something on my body long term that has all kinds of chemicals. Face for me is an exception because it's not the whole body but I'm still mindful of what I put there. I'm quite the food police at our house for the same reason.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20">


----------



## biancardi (Mar 1, 2015)

for those who were interested in the update of my big boy cat, I've got some info - i posted it in spoilers, so not to bore anyone who isn't interested



Spoiler



his blood work came back excellent for a 14 1/2 year old cat - with the exception of a couple of items

his BUN (blood urea nitrogen ) is slightly high - the high level for a cat is 30 and his is 34.  Plus his creatinine level is at the highest acceptable level for cats 2.5  what this means is that his kidneys are not working as good as they should.   For older cats, renal failure is very common and there isn't any cure for kidney disease in cats.   However, he is going on a lower protein diet with hills renal cat food and hopefully, that will help slow down the progression of kidney disease. 

My vet seems very optimistic, as Obi has a healthy appetite(heck, he has to loose weight - I though he was 17 pounds - 15 is his normal weight - and he clocked in at 21 pounds!!  I am such a bad mom-cat....), is still active and doesn't vomit or have the other signs of acute renal failure - with his levels, his disease just started.  

He also needed to do a urine sample - it was kinda funny - they gave me a handful of these clear crystal litter beads and said to line his litter box with this (not other type of litter allowed) and have him use that - I had to lock him in my bedroom for 4 days - and he refused to go in the box with a little handful of clear beads in it - he didn't pee outside of the box because he has been trained so well, but held it all day long  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  poor baby.  I finally asked them to give me some more of the crystal litter and they did and today, he only was in the bedroom for a couple of hours and he peed! Good boy!  The urine sample will also help to determine how far along he is.  

I am sad that his kidneys are slowing going downhill, but like my vet said, it is one of the top common diseases in cats and causes of death.   It can be slowed down and my vet thinks Obi , so long it is kept under control, can live several more comfortable years  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />   He isn't happy about his diet either.   He is getting more frisky with me and wanting food, but I do have to slowly cut back on things.  His arthritis isn't being helped with those extra pounds - I would like to get him down to 15 pounds again, but it has to be slow, as when cats loose weight too fast, it can damage their liver.


----------



## PA Anna (Mar 9, 2015)

It's KloverBox One Year Anniversary!!! Even though they started shipping until July they consider March their one year anniversary. Something special is planned.

Any ideas? It says on Facebook that Facebook fans will be the first to know.

@@biancardi I'm glad that your cat is doing well.


----------



## MissJexie (Mar 9, 2015)

PA Anna said:


> It's KloverBox One Year Anniversary!!! Even though they started shipping until July they consider March their one year anniversary. Something special is planned.
> 
> Any ideas? It says on Facebook that Facebook fans will be the first to know.
> 
> @@biancardi I'm glad that your cat is doing well.


ooh I had no idea- Maybe it's when Kloverbox was founded and that's why they consider march their annniversary. I'm excited to see what they have planned!! Seriously I look forward to Kloverbox so much more than most of my other subscriptions LOL


----------



## Miccarty2 (Mar 12, 2015)

Just got an email shipping notification last night! I can't wait for my first box.

My mom just came to visit (I got her a three month sub at Christmas and have been ogling her boxes since) and she gave me the Rose shampoo and conditioner as it wasn't right for her hair type, and the little barn face oil and I love both!

I can't wait to see what the special March surprise will be!


----------



## Geek2 (Mar 12, 2015)

I just got a shipping notification. Looking forward to getting this!


----------



## biancardi (Mar 12, 2015)

first time ever that I received a shipping notification! yeah (after being sub'd since november - haha) 

I cannot wait to see what we get.  Feb. box was nice, but 3 of the products I couldn't use, so I am looking forward to March.


----------



## PA Anna (Mar 12, 2015)

My box is arriving Saturday. I can't wait  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Mar 13, 2015)

This will be my first month with this sub. MissJexie's review signed me up a few weeks ago. So excited, it looks great! The funny thing is that I didn't actually remember signing up til I got my shipping email earlier, lol! Middle of the night reading of reviews leads to insomniac-sleep buying! Haha, I'm sticking to that-I'm defenseless really! That and boxycharm-got my shipping notification and I was like, huh? I signed up for this?? Now I have eleventy billion subs!


----------



## Geek2 (Mar 13, 2015)

I'm like this. I get shipping notifications and I'm like "really?? I forgot I had signed up for this"  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20"> or sometimes I miss the notification and a package shows up.


----------



## MissJexie (Mar 13, 2015)

Krystyn Lowe said:


> This will be my first month with this sub. MissJexie's review signed me up a few weeks ago. So excited, it looks great! The funny thing is that I didn't actually remember signing up til I got my shipping email earlier, lol! Middle of the night reading of reviews leads to insomniac-sleep buying! Haha, I'm sticking to that-I'm defenseless really! That and boxycharm-got my shipping notification and I was like, huh? I signed up for this?? Now I have eleventy billion subs!


hahah I used to be like that too and I was finally like, 'omg ok I have to get control of this' lol. So now as soon as I order something, I add it to my list of "expected packages" that I keep in a word document and delete them as they show up. That way I know exactly what I'm waiting for and what I'm expecting! With so many sub boxes coming in all the time it's easy to lose track!


----------



## Geek2 (Mar 13, 2015)

ooh I like that idea of organizing it all on a word doc! I'm trying to organize it in a mail folders now to try and keep track. I was so good during no buy and it was so nice because I knew I didn't have anything coming with the exception of only a few boxes. Made it so much less chaotic/stressful and better on the wallet. Maybe I need to cut back again and get reorganized.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20">


----------



## PA Anna (Mar 13, 2015)

I move all my tracking emails into the "tracking" folder which I delete once I receive my box. I also keep everything in an Excel spreadsheet.

No spoilers???? I was away from the computer all day and was hoping to see spoilers!


----------



## PA Anna (Mar 14, 2015)

My box arrived! Sadly I do not have time to post pictures because this is one of the days I run my sister around to her appointments. I dropped my sister off to her first appointment,, drove home to meet the mailman who was on time despite the rain, and now need to go back and pick her up and take her to other places. Does this mean I have a sub addiction?
 
I'll post pictures later in the day if no one does. I'm happy with my box.

I don't think the anniversary surprise has to do with the contents of the box.
 
First Impressions - I'm partly Irish and love that the thank you  has a clover sticker
 



Spoiler



*BAGGU Small 3D Zip Bag in Mint Stripe* $8.00 - I love green and been wanting a BAGGU bag! This is the perfect size for traveling. I will be using it next week when traveling.
 
*Urban Oreganics Rosewater Toner* - 4 oz- FS - I couldn't smell a scent. I can't use it because it has witch hazel. Rosacea is a pain  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  My sister will love it. She isn't able to buy any subs right now so I know she will enjoy this.
 
*Marley's Monster Reusable Facial Rounds* (4) $2.40 -  This can be used with the toner and there are care directions on the card. Love it!
 
*White &amp; Elm Pomegranate Renewing Eye Serum* - .35 oz - FS - $18.00 - I can use this!
 
:luv: * Pelle Beauty Luxe Beauty Balm* :luv:   - 4 ml - DS - $9.00. - I love Pelle Beauty and love, love, love their balm. I'm excited to see a 20% off code. I need to place a decent size order!!!
 
*Jillian Wright Skincare Double Surface Exfoliate*r - 3.7 ml - DS- $8.00- So far I have been able to use all Jillian Wright products that I received in boxes. I need to look up a couple ingredients to see if I can use it. I have rosacea which is why I need to be conscious of ingredients.



Edited because 4 oz and 4 ml is a big difference.


----------



## biancardi (Mar 14, 2015)

@@PA Anna  sounds like a nice box - I can't use the same item you can't use for different reasons.  and I cannot use the one you are loving the most in here...sigh....two boxes in a row with



Spoiler



rose stuff.


  I am a bit sad though



Spoiler



I  really want them to go back and offer more than just cosmetics here....it looks like they are turning into a beauty box instead of a lifestyle one  - if this rose trend and lack of lifestyle items continue, I won't be renewing my subscription with them.


----------



## MissJexie (Mar 14, 2015)

I got my box today as well- here's a pic to go along with the descriptions above! 



Spoiler









I was very pleased with this month's box as always! I do agree though-I really want to see more of the lifestyle products and less beauty-based things. I understand that it's much easier to get your hands one beauty products for subscriptions, but my favorite items have always been the bags, candle, laundry powder etc. 

having said that, I really like everything this month- the eye serum is divine!


----------



## biancardi (Mar 14, 2015)

i guess for me, 5 products in the last 2 months being unusable, is getting to me....


----------



## PA Anna (Mar 14, 2015)

@@MissJexie - I'm leaving the photographing to you  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> . I love how you set up the picture.


----------



## Miccarty2 (Mar 14, 2015)

This was my first box and I love it! I've already tried almost everything.

I agree, although I love the beauty brands, I would like some home/lifestyle stuff too. I would like to sub to Goodebox (so far I've only bought a couple of special editions) but right now it feels too duplicative.


----------



## PA Anna (Mar 14, 2015)

@Miccarty2I have a Goodboxe sub and enjoy it. The survey is in depth which is great for me. They will never ever send me an eye product which is wonderful!

Back to Kloverbox. I wonder what the something special is being planned for this month? It was enjoyable to receive the box early in the month.



Spoiler



I can't use the Jillian Wright product because it has witch hazel in it.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> It's a shame because I do like the other Jillian Wright products that I am using. My sister will be happy because she was eyeing it up when I opened up the box. It's been a very long day with her  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Mar 16, 2015)

I really like this box, I wasn't so sure about the Pelle Beauty balm, but omg, my face loves it and is so soft and moisturized! I have combo/oily skin but it doesn't cause me any problems. Between the exfoliator and this balm I can't stop touching my face, lol. It's not like it was neglected with my billion step Korean routine either! Really happy with my first box, and those little flannel squares would be so easy to make, I'm gonna sew up a batch and ditch my cotton rounds. Don't know why I didn't think of that.


----------



## MissJexie (Mar 16, 2015)

Krystyn Lowe said:


> I really like this box, I wasn't so sure about the Pelle Beauty balm, but omg, my face loves it and is so soft and moisturized! I have combo/oily skin but it doesn't cause me any problems. Between the exfoliator and this balm I can't stop touching my face, lol. It's not like it was neglected with my billion step Korean routine either! Really happy with my first box, and those little flannel squares would be so easy to make, I'm gonna sew up a batch and ditch my cotton rounds. Don't know why I didn't think of that.


I have combo/oily skin too and I love the beauty balm! I've even tried it on my elbows and it's amazing!


----------



## LetsGeaux (Mar 16, 2015)

IT'S HERE!! Haven't tried anything yet, but the personalized note was really special.  Great curation.  Last year, I rec'd the Pelle Luxe oil in a sub and saw immediate results.  Pelle is very high on my list of sub box loves, so I can't wait to try the balm.  Baggu is so cool - I love everything they do.  The 3-D is not what I would have picked, but I REALLY like it.  Bigger than expected with no added weight to my luggage.  The little flannels are adorable.  Makes me think of that song "a flannel for my face"  I'm going to order a stack and stop using cotton rounds--why didn't I think of this sooner? Perfect timing on the toner--just ran out and wanted something new.  Always on the hunt for miracle eye products (and curly hair stuff, too--but that's a post for another day).   Now I have to stop writing so I can exfoliate &amp; have a "spa" night at home.  YAY Kloverbox!


----------



## Geek2 (Mar 16, 2015)

Mine arrived today as well! Love everything about this box. I'm so looking forward to using the flannels and the toner. The flannels are a great idea. I just love the whole box. Looking forward to trying all the products in it. Double thumbs up! It was so nice to get this box on the same day with Popsugar which was such a let down. At least one great box today.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20">


----------



## MissJexie (Mar 16, 2015)

I really loved this box too! I've been testing everything over the past couple of days so I can write my review and I'm really pleased with everything included! I still would love to see more lifestyle products in future boxes, but the beauty items included this month were just fantastic! I loved the flannel cotton pad idea too- I was thinking of making my own but they're pretty inexpensive to buy with the coupon code this month so I might just grab some extras!


----------



## Geek2 (Mar 17, 2015)

I was thinking about grabbing a few extras too with the coupon. I like making things but not enough time in the day. I like the quality of the ones in the box. Feels really nice.


----------



## Miccarty2 (Mar 17, 2015)

What other products do you all like from Pelle and Jillian Wright? I've tried JW's mitoenergy face moisturizer before (from a special edition Goodebox) and love it, so am planning on ordering more with the coupon code. I like the Pelle balm we just got, but any other recs for other Pelle products for if (when) I place an order? (I love these coupon codes!) LetsGeaux, it sounds like you'd recommend their luxe oil?


----------



## LetsGeaux (Mar 17, 2015)

Miccarty2, I love the Luxe oil! Rec'd it in another sub about a yr ago. Swapped for more. Tried a few different oils that I thought were similar. They weren't! Luxe oil absorbs quickly &amp; smells like heaven. The odd thing is that I'm very sensitive to scent &amp; get headaches easily. It doesn't bother me at all &amp; I love it so much I wish the scent stayed with me longer! Luxe is the only thing I've tried--hope someone else has opinions on the other products. This was such a great box.


----------



## PA Anna (Mar 18, 2015)

@@Miccarty2 I've ordered from :luv: Pelle Beauty :luv:   before. The owner is wonderful to work with and very helpful with any questions. My favorite is the Luxe Beauty Oil. It reduces the inflammation in my face caused by rosacea.It's absolutely amazing. My sister also uses it (from a one-time Goodebox purchase) and says it makes her skin feel smooth and wonderful.

Stellar is a great all purpose oil. I've used it as a cleanser and to remove makeup. I received the Luxe Balm as a sample in my Pelle Beauty order and found it to work wonderful in protecting my skin from the wind. I am going to order a full size because I work in the wind a lot spring-fall.

I received Bloom as samples from Pelle Beauty. I did try them briefly before giving them to my sister. It is the only product that has aloe which irritates my skin. The serum goes on nicely and the beauty mist feels refreshing. The owner gave me ideas on how to use the beauty mist which didn't bother me the way the serum did. One use was to set makeup  which I tried and it does works. I would buy a Luxe or Steller beauty mist in a heartbeat. I ended up giving the Bloom products to my sister who loves them. They are great products; it's the aloe which is the problem for me.

Ideally I want to order the Stellar in 30 mil, 2-4 Luxe Oils in 30 mils, and a Luxe Beauty Balm. I'm waiting to hear back from Kloverbox to find out the expiration date for the discount. I'm going on a mini 4 day vacation later this week with my husband so I prefer to place my Pelle Beauty order in April.

The owner is wonderful to work with and is responsive. I placed 2 orders with Pelle Beauty using the GoodeBox code and everything arrived intact, nicely wrapped, and with samples  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Can you tell I love Pelle Beauty?

On a serious note I suffered from rosacea for around 15 years or more. I tried different meds etc. which either didn't help or made it worse. It got the point where my cheeks and nose started to thicken which can be irreversible. Luxe started to reverse it on the very first use. My face no longer has that "puffy" look. It has also reduced the inflammation, the broken capillaries, and soothes any trouble spots that I can feel that wants to erupt.  I found other products that helps my rosacea, but Luxe takes it to the next level. That's why I love :luv: Pelle Beauty :luv: so much. I see the face (although older) that I used to see years ago. This is making me cry in a good way. It's hard to understand unless you've experience it yourself or seen pictures of what rosacea can do to a face. My husband and kids never saw the real me until a few months ago.

The oils are good for a year which is why I want to stock up!


----------



## LetsGeaux (Mar 18, 2015)

PA Anna THANK YOU for putting into words what I couldn't!  I knew that the results were immediate after using Luxe Oil.  I could tell my skin looked better, but couldn't place exactly what it was.  My derm told me I have the beginning of rosacea.  When I use Luxe oil, the redness in my cheeks is gone.  You are such a treasure for pointing out specific ingredients to avoid.  All my derm wanted to do was prescribe the Rx.. When I pressed her for what I should avoid, she just said the Rx would clear it up...which it didn't--it just made it worse and I stopped using it.  I'm starting to get used to seeing myself with red cheeks.

Keep us posted on the expiration date, b/c I need to lay off my CC until April.  And, thanks again for all the information!!


----------



## PA Anna (Mar 18, 2015)

@@LetsGeaux Thank you for your kind words. It's not easy to write about rosacea. The expiration date for the Pelle Beauty Code is May 30th  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Rosacea responds differently in each person. I'm convinced that there is much more to the disease than what is being understood of it. Here are a few triggers *for me* in the beauty/makeup.skincare world - Sulfates, parabens, witch hazel, rose (I tried using the Caru rose serum from Peit Vour  a few times and it flushed my face and made it red), and sadly aloe. Aloe is in many natural beauty products. I could write a book about rosacea and all the misinformation/information on the internet which doesn't apply or work for me.

@@Miccarty2 re Jillian Wright - I'm thinking about purchasing the moisturizer that was in the LE Goodebox along with the gentle peptide cleanser that I tried through Eco Emi. They both work well and do not irritate my face.

I'm excited that the Pelle Beauty code expires at the end of May. I want to stock up on Luxe oil!


----------



## Saffyra (Mar 19, 2015)

I would suggest not using the Rosewater Toner.

Mine has significant amounts of mold GROWING in it.

I know Kelly contacted the owner and then sent out that email saying it was just bits of lemon but that lady is delusional.  It is definitely contaminated.  Or at least mine was FOR SURE.

I contacted Kloverbox again to let them know that Urban Oreganics sent out some bad product and we'll see what she says.

Edit: put the photo under spoiler bec it came out huge!



Spoiler


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Mar 19, 2015)

Saffyra is that growing on the sides?  Yikes.  Mine was clear thank god.  I hope they take care of you!


----------



## PA Anna (Mar 19, 2015)

My toner isn't looking the best either. I sent pictures to Kloverbox.  It's not as bad as @@Saffyra, but it is on its way.


----------



## Saffyra (Mar 19, 2015)

No, its all floating around inside.  And it didn't use to look like that :\  It started out clear with a few little floaties.

Kloverbox responded and said she could put me in touch with the maker.  I don't really want another one :\

My guess is that it's from the lemon juice (which should be refrigerated) but I don't know if the witch hazel or apple cider vinegar could keep the lemon juice from going bad.

She also told me it wasn't mold.  I, of course, cant say for sure whether it is or is not but it's definitely some kind of bacterial growth.  And its FAST, considering it went from clear with a couple floaties, to this, in three days.  Whatever it is, it's nothing good.  And I'm not putting that on my face!  

(except i already used it once when it was mostly clear--nothing bad happened.  Whew! But I'm not putting it to the test again)


----------



## PA Anna (Mar 19, 2015)

Hmm. I'm going to stick my toner in the back of the closet and take a picture of it when I come back from a mini-vacation on Tuesday. I opened it to smell it and gave it to my sister who is visiting. She is still here and hasn't used it yet. I wish I took a picture of it on the day I received it for comparison.


----------



## theori3 (Mar 19, 2015)

My toner has lots of floaties now, and I think there were very few or none when I got it... I'm going to keep an eye on it in the next week, but I think it might be bad too :/


----------



## ChullBird (Mar 19, 2015)

Yeah...mine has something growing in it too. I'm super glad I hadn't gotten around to trying it yet.


----------



## Geek2 (Mar 20, 2015)

mine too. I just checked and it has some floaties now and it didn't have any when I got it.


----------



## MissJexie (Mar 20, 2015)

Mine had floaties when I got it but I got the email from Kloverbox and assumed it was the lemon juice.

I'm freaked out now though because I definitely used it on my skin a few times to test it out... eep.

I feel bad for Kloverbox though- I'm sure they were trusting what the business said to them and it seems like they were lied to...

That kind of sucks. Urban Oreganics (etsy store or not) should make this right and replace the products for Kloverbox subscribers. Or give us a gift code for something else in their store or something...that's just...ick.


----------



## MissJexie (Mar 20, 2015)

and omg I just checked mine and the "lemon floaties" have grown massively like Saffyra's.

So. gross.


----------



## MissJexie (Mar 20, 2015)

Saffyra said:


> No, its all floating around inside.  And it didn't use to look like that :\  It started out clear with a few little floaties.
> 
> Kloverbox responded and said she could put me in touch with the maker.  I don't really want another one :\
> 
> ...


Are you going to contact Urban Oreganics about this issue? I'm wondering if I should hold off reaching out to Kelly about this until someone else hears back from UO...I wonder if they'll keep saying it's lemon juice. It's not. at all. I believed it when they tiny clear floaties were in there, but holy moly there are cloud like formations floating in there now...that's no lemon juice lol


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Mar 20, 2015)

Oh my god, I just checked mine after using it for 3-4 days and despite it arriving 100% clear it now has huge cloudy formations growing. Gross, I took pics to send in to both companies. Looks like Saffyras bottle. Two days ago there was a little floaty that I thought I just hadn't seen when I got it and now it's full of them.


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Mar 20, 2015)

Yuck.


----------



## lns02 (Mar 20, 2015)

Oh man.  I haven't used mine yet because I'm still using up another toner.  I guess I need to check on it now.  So sad.  I was looking forward to it.  Even if it happens to be clear, I'm assuming it's not safe to use.    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## biancardi (Mar 20, 2015)

Mine is unopened, as I was going to give this to my mom (allergies with rose water).  When I received mine last week, my bottle was clear.  I just looked at my mom's goodie bag, and I can see fibrous stringy things that IS NOT LEMON pulp.  They were not there before. when I shake my bottle, it goes away, but the toner is now cloudy, which it wasn't before

when I get home tonight, I will take another look at it and see if the stringy things came back.  This looks to be contaminated - if this had lemon pulp in it before, it should have been visible when I received the item initially.

On another (good) note - the exfoliating scrub is WONDERFUL.  My face is so smooth to touch and I did not experience any irritation.


----------



## biancardi (Mar 20, 2015)

I posted about the toner on my FB page and kloverbox did respond - stating that the company and they will be responding today about this toner.


----------



## Miccarty2 (Mar 20, 2015)

Thank you so much for the recommendations LetsGeaux and PA Anna!  I have very sensitive skin with broken capillaries round my nose and cheeks, so it sounds like the Luxe oil will be perfect, and I'm going to order the moisturizer again from JW.  Thanks for checking on the expiration date too - I'm going to wait till close to it to order as I'm using the Little Barn face oil (from my Mom's box!) now.

As far as the toner, oh boy.  Mine had floaties when I got it, so I didn't think much about it when I got Kelly's initial email about the product.  But I just went and looked at mine, and it definitely has more now than when I first received it.  Ew.  I was just thinking the other day that I wonder if it was the kind of thing that should be stored in the fridge, but I didn't see that instruction anywhere.  For what it's worth, I checked it against a bottle of fresh squeezed lemon juice (that I squeezed myself to add to tea, water, etc) in my fridge, and the floaties do look similar (a little hard to tell because my lemon juice is yellow), so I'm betting that some of the floaties are indeed lemon, but that doesn't explain why they seem to be multiplying.  My toner is in the fridge for now.


----------



## PA Anna (Mar 20, 2015)

It's my first time using the mobile version. We are on our way to a quick getaway. I'll be checking for updates. I haven't heard back from Kelly which makes sense if she is talking to the vendor again.


----------



## biancardi (Mar 20, 2015)

the vendor states it is the bottles that are causing the issue (she responded on my blog's FB page)

and that they are working with kloverbox to come up with a remedy


----------



## lns02 (Mar 20, 2015)

I checked on my toner and just like everyone else's, it's loaded with moldy looking floaters.  Gross.


----------



## PA Anna (Mar 20, 2015)

What does that mean? Does that mean it should had been in an amber bottle? The items are reactive against a containment in the bottle? I don't work with witch hazel or lemon oil so I don't know. I buy my oils and bottles from Mountain Rose Herbs. I'm cautious because I still have much to learn.

Kelly can send me Luxe or another Baggu instead. Unless it's something I feel I can trust such as a scrub.


----------



## biancardi (Mar 20, 2015)

PA Anna said:


> What does that mean? Does that mean it should had been in an amber bottle? The items are reactive against a containment in the bottle? I don't work with witch hazel or lemon oil so I don't know. I buy my oils and bottles from Mountain Rose Herbs. I'm cautious because I still have much to learn.
> 
> Kelly can send me Luxe or another Baggu instead. Unless it's something I feel I can trust such as a scrub.


I have no idea what that means - it seems strange that a bottle would cause this type of reaction.

I would rather have a baggu or the exfoliator!


----------



## MissJexie (Mar 20, 2015)

Actually I have had this happen before and I can't believe I didn't realize it when I first saw the particles-

Many years ago I used to make my own skincare, lotions, body washes etc with a friend who sold them on her etsy store. There was a time we used a different supplier for our bottles to make smaller sample versions of the products for people to buy travel kits, and one of the products was a clear liquid cleanser. The bottle was also a clear plastic like the one Urban Oreganics used.

I think that one of the toner ingredients basically broke down some of the plastic inside the bottle and created that white filmy stuff that's floating around in there. The particles look small at first, and then expand as they soak in whatever product is inside the bottle, creating that cloudy stuff. 

It also makes sense that they've never had this issue in the past, considering they normally package this toner in glass bottles. 

I'm fine with receiving another Urban Oreganics product in the April box. I'm assuming that they used a plastic bottle for the small sized toners for Kloverbox so they wouldn't have a chance to break in shipping, and didn't expect this issue to happen considering it's most likely a defect in the plastic bottle.

Good to know though- At least I know I wasn't swabbing my face with mold the couple of times I used it. It's too bad it has to go in the trash though  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ChullBird (Mar 21, 2015)

They've been so transparent about this whole thing that I'm not even mad. I actually wouldn't even be upset if they didn't add another item in next month's box. Although I am ever so slightly bummed because it was the only thing I actually wanted to use from the whole box.

Can't have everything I guess.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## PA Anna (Mar 21, 2015)

I read Kloverbox's email. I feel comfortable with receiving a different product from Urban Oreganic. Thank you @@MissJexie for sharing your experience. I'm glad Kelly responded to our concerns and took them seriously. It increases my confidence in Kloverbox.


----------



## Geek2 (Mar 21, 2015)

I really like how it was handled. Very transparent so I'm ok with the whole thing. @@MissJexie 's explanation made it even better for me. Whatever they send us next, I'll try. I feel bad for Urban Organics because it probably is tough for a small company to have to produce another sample that is sent to that many people. It gets expensive and many times small companies don't have a giant marketing budget set aside for things like that.


----------



## MissJexie (Mar 21, 2015)

Reija said:


> I really like how it was handled. Very transparent so I'm ok with the whole thing. @@MissJexie 's explanation made it even better for me. Whatever they send us next, I'll try. I feel bad for Urban Organics because it probably is tough for a small company to have to produce another sample that is sent to that many people. It gets expensive and many times small companies don't have a giant marketing budget set aside for things like that.


I agree- I think that was a fantastic solution on their part, especially since like you said, they're a small company. I'm happy that Kloverbox handled everything so quickly- People sent them e-mails regarding it and in 24 hours they had a solution. Very impressed with that. 

I know these things happen and especially as a subscription box company, you get so many products from different brands and there's no way for the sub box to know when/how everything was made etc, unfortunately in cases like this the subscription is the one that seems to get the bad rep. Luckily for Kloverbox, handling it so professionally and swiftly seems to have made a positive impression on people from what I've seen in the comments section of the bigger blogs.    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MissJexie (Mar 21, 2015)

I sent an e-mail to Urban Oreganics to thank them for their professionalism during this event, and got a response from the owner this morning:

_Rachel Thank you so much for your kind words. I had a heated discussion with my bottle supplier yesterday and they agreed to send me some new packaging (which I will now be sanitizing upon arrival, even though they supposedly already are) so that I can provide Kloverbox subscribers with an amazing product next month. I am also sending them some of the toners back so they can run tests for me. I have some in my studio from the same batch (but packaged in glass bottles) and they look totally normal! There are tiny bits of lemon pulp, so when Kelly asked me what the floaters could be, I let her know it was lemon. It wasn't until I saw a photo from someone a few days later that I panicked and realized OMG THAT IS NOT LEMON PULP! I appreciate you reaching out. I've been losing a lot of sleep over this. I've worked very hard to build a good reputation over the last year and hate to see it all go down the drain. - Emily_

I feel really bad for her, honestly!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I can't imagine how stressful this must be. A small business working their butt off to provide product for a subscription box as a way to gain more traffic and customers, and instead it has a potential to backfire and ruin a business you've worked so hard to build. 

I hope that she only gains customers from her transparency and professionalism!


----------



## Geek2 (Mar 21, 2015)

I feel bad for her too. Thanks for posting this. I also hope that because of her transparency and professionalism she'll get more customers.


----------



## ChullBird (Mar 21, 2015)

This is exactly how these kinds of situations should be handled. I hope this doesn't affect either company negatively. Because sometimes shit happens.


----------



## biancardi (Mar 27, 2015)

spoiler for April's box



Spoiler



OLD ORCHARD - No.10 Baobab &amp; Rosehip Lotion Bar - Natural Luxury Skin Care


----------



## MissJexie (Mar 27, 2015)

biancardi said:


> spoiler for April's box
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Loooove lotion bars!!! Glad they're sending it now rather than in the middle of the summer LOL 

I'm crossing my fingers as hard as I can that there are some lifestyle/home etc items this month, though!


----------



## biancardi (Mar 27, 2015)

And it is



Spoiler



citrus (tangerine) scented!! yeah!  I believe the theme will be citrus in april - so thank goodness for that  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## LetsGeaux (Mar 27, 2015)

Love anything citrus


----------



## ChullBird (Mar 27, 2015)

That's almost too pretty to use.


----------



## PA Anna (Mar 29, 2015)

I'm looking forward to the spoiler and the scents. I hope that means less products with aloe in it. I realize that I am one of the few people who can't use aloe and it is common in natural products.


----------



## theori3 (Mar 29, 2015)

I'm excited for the spoiler, but I'm a bit worried that it'll be melted by the time it gets to me--it's already reaching the 90s where I live :/


----------



## ChullBird (Mar 30, 2015)

Guys, I just did something crazy. I cancelled all of my subs...except for this one. And that's only because I was already charged for April.

But also I couldn't resist the pretty lotion bar.

My mailbox will be so sad.


----------



## MissJexie (Mar 30, 2015)

ChullBird said:


> Guys, I just did something crazy. I cancelled all of my subs...except for this one. And that's only because I was already charged for April.
> 
> But also I couldn't resist the pretty lotion bar.
> 
> My mailbox will be so sad.


Sometimes I sort of wish I could do that LOL- I feel like it would be so freeing!

Since I run a blog it's a bit hard to be able to do that  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I think even if I did cut back I would probably keep 2 of them or something, though. I don't think I could let go of PopSugar...that's the only one I would really truly miss getting every month!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## PA Anna (Mar 30, 2015)

I sent an email to Jillian Wright to see if they recommend anything specific for rosacea. I liked the moisturizer that I received from the Goodebox LE. I am going to order the Gentle Peptide Cleanser,


----------



## ChullBird (Mar 30, 2015)

MissJexie said:


> Sometimes I sort of wish I could do that LOL- I feel like it would be so freeing!
> 
> Since I run a blog it's a bit hard to be able to do that  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I think even if I did cut back I would probably keep 2 of them or something, though. I don't think I could let go of PopSugar...that's the only one I would really truly miss getting every month!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


It was only easy for me because I realized I didn't *LOVE* any of them and haven't for a long time. I honestly just don't need the stuff at all, especially since my skincare routine is dead set in stone now. My heart just isn't in it anymore. I'm keeping this one though because they send hair and body products, which I don't really have a lot of (yet).

I'm not a blogger, but have mercy...I had enough subscriptions that I could have been. I'm going to save so much money  now, and I feel really excited about it. Is this what happens when you get older?


----------



## Geek2 (Mar 31, 2015)

I went through this. I cut out all my subscriptions beside Birchbox. First it was difficult but then so freeing. Then I slowly added them back in.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20"> I'm an a quest to try and slim them down again. This one I'm keeping though.


----------



## ChullBird (Mar 31, 2015)

Reija said:


> I went through this. I cut out all my subscriptions beside Birchbox. First it was difficult but then so freeing. Then I slowly added them back in.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'm an a quest to try and slim them down again. This one I'm keeping though.


I don't think I'll be adding them back...but I did put myself on the Owlcrate waiting list. It's a young adult book sub and it looks so awesome.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'll probably replace this sub with that one once I get off the list. I have to have at least one! I need something to look forward to every month.


----------



## biancardi (Mar 31, 2015)

I am finding cool subs that aren't just beauty centric and I am kinda pushing a lot of my makeup subs off to the side

subs like globein, herbal bliss, kloverbox, flickerbox, sudsybox, plum deluxe (teas) are becoming subs that I really like - although if I get another rose product anytime soon from kloverbox, I will revolt!!

I also like mask subs and my monthly asian beauty one from beauteque.  If it were not for the points system on birchbox, I would drop that one.  Starlooks might go as well, because they totally revamped their service and I am not sure I will like it


----------



## PA Anna (Mar 31, 2015)

@@biancardi I am finding that I am not as interested in makeup subs. I may sign up for the Herbal Bliss based off your review.  I can't use rose or aloe on my face! The only time my face tolerates aloe is with the MBD masks.

I need to make a list of current subs. I dropped a bunch over the last few months and tried a few new ones. I want to try a new one in April either Herbal Bliss or Handmade Beauty Sub.

I haven't heard from Jillian Wright yet. Also, I am almost out of Pelle Beauty Oil so that is another order I need to place.


----------



## Miccarty2 (Mar 31, 2015)

Yep, as much as I am tempted to add to my subs (I've been wanting goodebox for a while now) I feel like I am all set on beauty products just with birchbox and Kloverbox (and the random beauty type things you get in boxes like Fabfitfun) so I'm not allowing myself, to get any more without canceling one first.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I ask super excited about the spoiler, and I love the scent theme off the April box! I don't remember seeing a spoiler before and that is fun!

By the way, I just placed an order for the right hand laundry powder (I didn't get that box, but my mom did from my gift sub to her and she gave me a sample) and I was super pleased with the company - Meliora K - I ordered Friday night and they shipped first thing Saturday and the products arrived Monday with a personal handwritten note. Free shipping over $30. I am very impressed and I think I will be ordering their products in the future - both for myself and as gifts. I ordered the laundry powder but also a couple other products so I am interested to try them.


----------



## ChullBird (Mar 31, 2015)

I have had such great experiences with the companies I've ordered from that I discovered in KB. I've ordered from Renaissance Beauty twice now, and I got my stuff within like...3 days maybe? That girl is ON TOP OF IT.


----------



## Saffyra (Apr 1, 2015)

I third (or fourth) the idea that non-beauty based subscriptions are where it's at.  I can see that I definitely prefer non makeup boxes now that I've gotten them all and migrated off of most of them.  Or for the sake of the blog, I get a box here and there just to review one if there's a deal.

I just signed up for Uppercasebox!  It's also a YA book box and I got the Personalized deal.  It asked a bunch of questions about what kind I liked so I'm SUPER curious to see what gets picked for me.  I read A LOT... Like seriously a lot.  At least 200 books a year.  I read every single day.  So it might be hard for them to pick a book I haven't read but we will see!


----------



## MissJexie (Apr 2, 2015)

ChullBird said:


> I have had such great experiences with the companies I've ordered from that I discovered in KB. I've ordered from Renaissance Beauty twice now, and I got my stuff within like...3 days maybe? That girl is ON TOP OF IT.


Seriously I couldn't agree more- they really have done their homework when they partner with companies. I've had great experiences with everyone I've purchased from- especially Renaissance Beauty! Really pleased with the products and fast shipping- she's definitely got a repeat customer in me! I ran out of my expensive hair thickening shampoo/conditioner and the ones we got from RB are an amazing alternative!


----------



## PA Anna (Apr 2, 2015)

I placed my order with Pelle Beauty last night which shipped today. I ordered (1) Luxe oil and (1) Beauty Balm. I hope to place another order next month.

I received a response from Jillian Wright. She stated that there will be formulas that may be of interest to me released later in the year. She suggested the Gentle Peptide Cleanser for sensitive/fragile skin and the Breakout Blocker Clarifying Serum for inflammation. Unfortunately, I can't use the serum because the second ingredient is witch hazel which agitates my rosacea. I do appreciate her responding to my email with suggestions. I ended up ordering the Gentle Peptide Cleanser which I've received as a deluxe sample in my Eco Emi box, and the Mito-Energy Youth Enhancing Moisturizer which I used before from the GoodeBox LE.

I had no problems using the discount codes on the websites. Both companies were pleasant to work with and as of right now there are no issues. I have emailed Marnie of Pelle Beauty in the past who is wonderful to work with and is responsive

I hope Kelly is OK. It's been quiet at Kloverbox. It had to be a difficult month with postponing her announcement along with the toner issue which was handled quickly. .


----------



## nelliebelle1197 (Apr 3, 2015)

I am thinking of canceling birchbox after 4 years because it is just not doing it for me. Kloverbox or Beauteque?


----------



## MissJexie (Apr 3, 2015)

nelliebelle1197 said:


> I am thinking of canceling birchbox after 4 years because it is just not doing it for me. Kloverbox or Beauteque?


Oooh that's a tough one- they're both so different!

If you're looking for natural beauty products and occasional lifestyle items (candles, bags, laundry powders etc) as well as items from small businesses, Kloverbox is absolutely perfect. However if you're more interested in skincare and korean skincare at that, then beauteque is probably your best bet.

I'm pretty pleased with both subscriptions equally however if I absolutely had to choose between them, I'd probably go with Kloverbox, but that's only because I have about 5 years worth of korean skincare right now haha  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## nelliebelle1197 (Apr 3, 2015)

Hmmm.... I am super loyal to Yuzen- the owner is just great and often sends me extra of the Japanese papers they use for wrapping because she knows my son loves them for bookmarks.

Korean skincare is killing me... I may have to give Beauteque a try!


----------



## PA Anna (Apr 8, 2015)

I received my Pelle Beauty order today! It ships from Canada which is why it takes a little longer. I pay for the option of having tracking because you never know.

I received a nice note thanking me for my order and that she's happy that I am a Kloverbox subscriber  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I received the two items that I ordered- Luxe Balm and :wub: Luxe Beauty Oil :wub:   and samples! I'm happy with my samples. I received the Luxe Beauty Balm, the Stellar Oil, and a mini spatula. I'm excited to receive a Luxe Balm because I will carry it in my purse for those windy days. Stellar is a great oil and the spatula is useful.

I'm always happy with my Pelle Beauty orders. This is my third order and there will be more in the future! Everything came wrapped, nothing spilled, and nothing was broken. It was an easy ordering process. I have emailed Marnie in the past who is helpful and responsive.


----------



## PA Anna (Apr 9, 2015)

I received my Jillian Wright order today. I placed my order on April 2 late at night and it shipped 2-day shipping. It was easy to place the order, use the coupon, and everything arrived intact. Jillian Wright was responsive to my emails.

I received my cleanser. moisturizer, and samples. My samples are the Gentle Peptide Cleanser which is the exact same item and size that I received in my Eco Emi box and the Complexion Perfection Booster. I looked at the Booster online and it complements the moisturizer and cleanser that I ordered. You add it to the moisturizer and it gives you a glow while protecting you from free-radical damage. I'm happy with my purchase!


----------



## LetsGeaux (Apr 9, 2015)

PA Anna said:


> I received my Jillian Wright order today. I placed my order on April 2 late at night and it shipped 2-day shipping. It was easy to place the order, use the coupon, and everything arrived intact. Jillian Wright was responsive to my emails.
> 
> I received my cleanser. moisturizer, and samples. My samples are the Gentle Peptide Cleanser which is the exact same item and size that I received in my Eco Emi box and the Complexion Perfection Booster. I looked at the Booster online and it complements the moisturizer and cleanser that I ordered. You add it to the moisturizer and it gives you a glow while protecting you from free-radical damage. I'm happy with my purchase!


Hey PA Anna,

thanks for all the updates on your orders--really appreciate the info.  Wondering if the Jillian Wright booster is anything like the Paula's Choice C-15 booster--do you know?  The C15 is like magic on my face and I would like to try different versions just to see if I like something better.

Thanks again!


----------



## PA Anna (Apr 9, 2015)

@LetsGeaux  Sorry, I don't know. I never heard of it until today.

KloverBox Spoiler



Spoiler



4 oz candle from BridgeNineCandle



Apparently I can't read expiration dates correctly on discount codes and emailed Kloverbox for help and a spoiler. Kelly responded that she retweeted a spoiler yesterday. Also, she's almost ready to share some exciting news!


----------



## MissJexie (Apr 9, 2015)

PA Anna said:


> @LetsGeaux  Sorry, I don't know. I never heard of it until today.
> 
> KloverBox Spoiler
> 
> ...


YESSS give me ALLLL the candles!!


----------



## biancardi (Apr 9, 2015)

WOOT!!
 

candles!!


----------



## smiletorismile (Apr 9, 2015)

Yay! I love getting candles so this is exciting


----------



## biancardi (Apr 9, 2015)

smiletorismile said:


> Yay! I love getting candles so this is exciting


i love them so much I sub to a candle box!! haha


----------



## Miccarty2 (Apr 9, 2015)

PA Anna said:


> @@LetsGeaux Sorry, I don't know. I never heard of it until today.
> 
> KloverBox Spoiler
> 
> ...


Thanks for the info on Jillian Wright! I am going to place orders with them and Pelle later this month.

I'm excited for this second spoiler as well, I missed that on Twitter. I seriously love this citrus theme. This is by far my favorite sub right now.


----------



## biancardi (Apr 9, 2015)

the citrus theme makes up for the last 2 months of rose centric products!  I love citrus!


----------



## PA Anna (Apr 10, 2015)

@@LetsGeaux and @@Miccarty2 I'm glad my comments help.

@@biancardi I feel that way about aloe. My sister has received some amazing products lately from me. I am using the face oil as a body oil because it smells amazing. I'm not passing that on to her.

I'm excited for both spoilers. I already checked out the 2nd spoiler's website and saw cedar! I need to clean out my old tracking number emails. I checked and last month I received a tracking number on 3/11.  I wonder if we will receive tracking numbers next week?


----------



## LetsGeaux (Apr 12, 2015)

I started following Marley's Monsters on Instagram and was so excited when she announced her new fabric selection--time to place an order!  While looking around on her etsy site, I was curious about a custom order so I messaged her.  She responded very quickly and we went back and forth a few times to hammer out specifics.  On Friday, I placed an order for something custom (and large!) along with a few of her regular items.  It shipped SATURDAY(!) and I will have it Tuesday. Just wanted to add to the collection of positive experiences we've had through the Kloverbox introduction.  Can't wait for this month!


----------



## PA Anna (Apr 14, 2015)

@@LetsGeaux That is an amazing turnaround! Thank you for letting us know. I know it helps me when I read about other peoples' experiences.

I was poking around Kloverbox's social media and saw that Kelly asked an interesting question. She wants to know if Saturday deliveries are more convenient or does it matter the day the box arrives. I have no social media accounts so I'll post my answer here. It's thoughtful for her to ask.

I love priority 2-day mail  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> . It seems that the boxes shipped 2-day tend to be in good shape when they arrive to me. I have a home office so it doesn't matter what day it arrives. The shipping method is much more important. The only time I have problems when it ships strictly USPS only is when my mail is on hold. Sometimes my boxes are sent back.


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Apr 17, 2015)

No shipping yet?? Does it usually happen by now?


----------



## biancardi (Apr 17, 2015)

Krystyn Lowe said:


> No shipping yet?? Does it usually happen by now?



yeah, I know - the last I read about the status is that she was waiting for one more item to come in and shipping would start.  I hope they ship out today.


----------



## PA Anna (Apr 19, 2015)

Boxes going out tomorrow! I can't wait. I hope we are receiving an eco home product. I am curious what we will receive from Urban Oreganics.


----------



## biancardi (Apr 19, 2015)

PA Anna said:


> Boxes going out tomorrow! I can't wait. I hope we are receiving an eco home product. I am curious what we will receive from Urban Oreganics.


I am just hoping that the little balm spoiler doesn't melt.   It is getting warm now  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## theori3 (Apr 20, 2015)

biancardi said:


> I am just hoping that the little balm spoiler doesn't melt.   It is getting warm now  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Mine will absolutely be melted  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> But that's what I get for living in AZ.


----------



## biancardi (Apr 22, 2015)

looks like my kloverbox might be delivered today....

if no one else posts pics by tonight, I will upload them - but I don't get home until 7pm, so the pics probably won't come up until 8pm or so.


----------



## ChullBird (Apr 22, 2015)

Mine still says "Shipping label created on 4/18". I know I know, patience and all that...but I'm a little annoyed.


----------



## biancardi (Apr 22, 2015)

@ChullBird  it is RARE that I get my box before anyone else - I am always lagging a few days behind folks.


----------



## PA Anna (Apr 22, 2015)

I hear the mailman. I can post pictures since it should be here in a few minutes. I hope it made the truck.
 
I'll post pictures within a half hour, The advantages of a home office.
 



Spoiler



You know it's a good box when you see the words "chocolate" and "yumy" jump out at you.


----------



## PA Anna (Apr 22, 2015)

Here's a couple.



Spoiler







Chocolate is the first thing I noticed.




I appreciate how painless Kloverbox made replacing the Urban Oreganic product. One box that I subscribed to in the past required me to opt in for a product that was delayed. I am glad that this was a painless process with Kloverbox.



My pictures are in the wrong spots. The comments go with the other pictures. I had a hard time loading and spoiling the pictures correctly. Post 184 took awhile because it kept showing a picture as thumbnail.


----------



## biancardi (Apr 22, 2015)

ohhh, I see a product there I really like!



Spoiler



foaming hand soap - I LOVED their hand sanitizers, and when I ordered some more, they include a really nice sized sample of their stick lotion in the grapefruit scent  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />   Who makes the coffee scrub?  

this box IS so much better than the last 2 boxes (for me at least!!)  I can use every product!!


----------



## PA Anna (Apr 22, 2015)

A few more pictures



Spoiler






Hand soap! Yea. Chocolate 




Citrus candle. Smells wonderful.




I love how Kelly includes items we don't normally receive in sub boxes, I love that this is a brush cleaner. It's not on the card so I do not know if it is the same. Also the discount code is on the lid.

I love coffee scrubs, This smells wonderful!




I forgot to take this out in the first picture. It's pretty.



I'm really excited about this box. Great discount codes too with long expiration dates.


----------



## PA Anna (Apr 22, 2015)

@@biancardi



Spoiler



The coffee scrub is made by Real Beauty for A Cause. I love the smell.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'm excited too. It looks like I can use everything.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

The Kosmatology discount expires 8/31. I'll be placing an order to them  in the next few months. Everyone loves my hand sanitizer that Kloverbox sent out last year.


----------



## MissJexie (Apr 22, 2015)

Ladies, no need to hide your opinions on the products- there's a spoiler warning in the title of the post!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I'm SO happy with this box, seriously! I love that we got a candle and a hand soap especially- I need more home stuff and less beauty stuff. having said that, I really, really like everything in this box that is beauty-related as well. I desperately needed a brush cleaner (even though that was a bonus it's still awesome) and the coffee scrub is heavenly!! My favorite thing is the lotion bar, though. I love the Lush lotion bars and this one smells divine and is sooo pretty! 

Very, very pleased with this one!


----------



## Geek2 (Apr 22, 2015)

Looking forward to getting mine. Hopefully it will be here soon!


----------



## Tiffanyt92 (Apr 22, 2015)

My box didn't even ship until today  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />. It is scheduled to arrive on Friday. Box looks great and I'm looking forward to getting it!!


----------



## biancardi (Apr 22, 2015)

I got mine.  There are variations - I got the lemon hand soap and the peanut butter oats.  I am still very pleased with this box!


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Apr 22, 2015)

I'm thrilled with how fast this ships! I'm on the west coast and got mine today. Can't wait to get home. I stayed spoiler free! Yay!


----------



## PA Anna (Apr 22, 2015)

@@biancardi Lemon sounds wonderful.


----------



## biancardi (Apr 22, 2015)

it is!  I cannot stop smelling the candle either - it smells like freshly squeezed grapefruit to me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Apr 22, 2015)

Got my box. I got lavender eucalyptus soap, love it! And chocolate oats. Yum!


----------



## Miccarty2 (Apr 22, 2015)

I got my box too! Love it.

I got cinnamon granola and orange soap. Wasn't thrilled about the soap until I tried it, and then - awesome! Can't wait to burn the candle and love the lotion bar. The citrus theme was a huge hit for me.


----------



## ChullBird (Apr 22, 2015)

biancardi said:


> @ChullBird  it is RARE that I get my box before anyone else - I am always lagging a few days behind folks.


It ships from Illinois, I live in Iowa. I mean...we're like neighbors.

Mostly I'm just annoyed because nothing seems to be going right for me sub wise. My scentbird got sent to my billing address, and they shipped a new one and it was the same exact one I got last month....which I hated. And this one just ships so late. And I'm pouty because I've cancelled all my other subs and have no happy surprises in my mailbox. It's not Kloverbox's fault. It's totally mine.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## LetsGeaux (Apr 23, 2015)

OUT FOR DELIVERY!!  Thanks for the spoilers!  All the variations on scent are great and I would be happy with any of them.... We go through a lot of hand soap, so I'm really excited for that.  The lotion bar looks amazing, but I'm in South Louisiana where the high today is 85! I want to either order or swap for another one (part of a mother's day gift for MIL) but, I'm afraid it would arrive in a puddle!!  I will use &amp; enjoy everything in the box--this sub just keeps getting better!


----------



## theori3 (Apr 23, 2015)

LetsGeaux said:


> OUT FOR DELIVERY!! Thanks for the spoilers! All the variations on scent are great and I would be happy with any of them.... We go through a lot of hand soap, so I'm really excited for that. The lotion bar looks amazing, but I'm in South Louisiana where the high today is 85! I want to either order or swap for another one (part of a mother's day gift for MIL) but, I'm afraid it would arrive in a puddle!! I will use &amp; enjoy everything in the box--this sub just keeps getting better!


Mine arrived yesterday and hadn't melted, and I'm in southern AZ, so there is hope!

Also, I got the mint and rosemary soap--smells nice!


----------



## Geek2 (Apr 23, 2015)

Mine is here too! Absolutely love this box!!! The candle smells amazing. I love the citrus smell. It's so refreshing. I really needed a brush cleaner so I'm looking forward to using this. I can't wait to try all the items in it. The lotion bar is almost too pretty to use. It sounds and smells wonderful though. This is a great one for sure.


----------



## Geek2 (Apr 23, 2015)

Here is a picture. My last one was upside down.



Spoiler


----------



## biancardi (Apr 23, 2015)

This is my favorite box BY FAR!! I love citrus!    the coffee scrub is also really nice ~ I used it this morning and I felt like I was in a coffee shop  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Saffyra (Apr 23, 2015)

I am seriously so in love with this box. I hardly know what to do with myself. There just isn't another box at this price point that is as perfect as this one is. Especially for one with a natural/ecofriendly bent.


----------



## LetsGeaux (Apr 23, 2015)

I agree about this being a perfect sub. I rec'd the orange sweetness hand soap &amp; love it. The best news: the lotion bar is fine!! I want to keep smelling &amp; looking at it. It's too pretty to use!!


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Apr 23, 2015)

I agree with you all, this sub is GREAT! Last month was my first box but I used every single thing and will this month too! Well except the funky toner which I used til it grew stuff! Vs. BB and all my other beauty subs where I've got a backlog of stuff I can be bothered with. I used the lotion bar last night. I was afraid I wouldn't be able to because it's so pretty but it is a really great moisturizer.


----------



## Saffyra (Apr 23, 2015)

The lotion bar is killing me! It's so pretty I don't want to muss it up but just the way my hands feel from using the non-pretty bottom makes me want to.  Oh, the decisions!


----------



## lns02 (Apr 24, 2015)

Everyone see the new collaboration with MSA?!!!  I love the idea!  It's $100 though, so I guess I will forgo my Birchbox yearlong in favor of this.  I would LOVE a spoiler.


----------



## biancardi (Apr 24, 2015)

nah, I will pass with MSA and kloverbox.  Not at a 100.00.   I also don't care that much for MSA.  Something about the review system over there just irks me to no end.  Everything is wonderful and they love it all - but it is funny how much they don't use.  Plus their reviews are really not that informative. 

It is more of here is a picture with one line description of the stuff - how is that a review?


----------



## MissJexie (Apr 24, 2015)

ChullBird said:


> It ships from Illinois, I live in Iowa. I mean...we're like neighbors.
> 
> Mostly I'm just annoyed because nothing seems to be going right for me sub wise. My scentbird got sent to my billing address, and they shipped a new one and it was the same exact one I got last month....which I hated. And this one just ships so late. And I'm pouty because I've cancelled all my other subs and have no happy surprises in my mailbox. It's not Kloverbox's fault. It's totally mine.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Scentbird did the same thing to me this month. Luckily my billing address is my mom's house LOL so I got two vials of "meh" perfume this month. I love Scentbird but I still have yet to find a perfume I like more than Dior Addict. I think I want to fill up my queue with Addict and just get my monthly supply LMAO



Saffyra said:


> I am seriously so in love with this box. I hardly know what to do with myself. There just isn't another box at this price point that is as perfect as this one is. Especially for one with a natural/ecofriendly bent.


I am the same way about kloverbox LOL. I feel like out of all the natural/eco boxes, none can compare to them. And they're still relatively new as far as subscription boxes go. They've been consistently growing and progressing rather than getting worse like so many other boxes. Plus kelly is so helpful and interactive with the customers. I just get a really good vibe from Kloverbox and WANT to support them!



biancardi said:


> nah, I will pass with MSA and kloverbox.  Not at a 100.00.   I also don't care that much for MSA.  Something about the review system over there just irks me to no end.  Everything is wonderful and they love it all - but it is funny how much they don't use.  Plus their reviews are really not that informative.
> 
> It is more of here is a picture with one line description of the stuff - how is that a review?


You took the words out of my mouth with MSA. I think all the ladies that write there are just lovely, but I honestly only go there to see a quick picture spoiler of a box I might be curious about. I don't think they're "reviews" but more quick unboxings. They don't discuss the products or really give a lot of detail on the box itself so it's just not a style I'm fond of. 

I hope if Kloverbox is going to partner with other bloggers in the future, that they consider working with smaller blogs and possibly at  smaller price point. $100 is wayyyyy out of my price range. Although considering Kloverbox's history, I'm sure it's going to be a fantastic box.


----------



## biancardi (Apr 24, 2015)

MissJexie said:


> Scentbird did the same thing to me this month. Luckily my billing address is my mom's house LOL so I got two vials of "meh" perfume this month. I love Scentbird but I still have yet to find a perfume I like more than Dior Addict. I think I want to fill up my queue with Addict and just get my monthly supply LMAO
> 
> I am the same way about kloverbox LOL. I feel like out of all the natural/eco boxes, none can compare to them. And they're still relatively new as far as subscription boxes go. They've been consistently growing and progressing rather than getting worse like so many other boxes. Plus kelly is so helpful and interactive with the customers. I just get a really good vibe from Kloverbox and WANT to support them!
> 
> ...


you took the words right out of my mouth!!  haha

I was a bit shocked to see them partner with MSA, considering all of the best reviews I have seen have been from smaller bloggers.  

100.00 is too much for me as well.  A theme for a box that I don't even know what it is there - that is a huge leap of faith.  I don't know that much about MSA and how they would curate an eco-friendly box (they LOVE everything, so how would they choose? lol) - I would have rather seen a blogger who was really into eco-friendly products curate this box instead.


----------



## PA Anna (Apr 24, 2015)

I am excited about the Kloverbox MSA Collaboration. I've been reading the MSA blog for over a year and noticed that we like/can use the same type of products. I am hoping that the box will not sell out in a couple of hours. I will be at the farm which means horrible to no internet access on the phone. Forget dialup. One of our employees had it and it was incredible slow.

I do see your points about the level of detail in the MSA reviews and how they are written. I hope this one is successful and that Kloverbox will continue forward with a quarterly blogger collaboration. I think it would be fun especially if they switch between big and small blogs.


----------



## ChullBird (Apr 24, 2015)

Got my box today...1 day early. I got the grapefruit hand soap....I haven't seen anyone with that yet (unless I missed it).

Also...that candle. Can't stop smelling it.


----------



## raindrop (Apr 25, 2015)

I agree with the general vibe I'm getting here about MSA - they don't do reviews, they do unboxings. And they like everything. That said, I do think Liz has good taste. She curated a few quarterly boxes that looked really nice. I don't sub to kloverbox, but I have enjoyed seeing the boxes they've come out with. $100 is pricey, but it can see it being a pretty great box. Decisions, decisions...


----------



## Saffyra (Apr 25, 2015)

I probably won't do it unless theres a spoiler.  I'll just wait for things to show up in swaps.

I honestly don't know how MSA does it. I mean, I get about 1/10th of the boxes she does and sometimes I want to die with how many reviews I need to get up.

I don't know how it would be humanly possible for her to do an actual review and have any time to sleep. She makes a TON of money, though, and her older reviews from when she started are more reviews than the unboxings they are now. I can't believe both she and her husband were able to quit their jobs bec MSA brings in so much money! 

Plus I have her to thank for my own addiction (and blog)  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  

She doesn't like the same kinds of beauty products that I do (since she leans toward natural/organicky) but I also know that she doesn't want her boxes to be only beauty. And Kloverbox is all over that sort of thing. I love that they aren't only about beauty products.


----------



## Sherr (Apr 26, 2015)

Has anyone started a thread yet for the upcoming MSA/Kloverbox limited edition?


----------



## Miccarty2 (Apr 26, 2015)

Hmm. I'm really torn on the MSA collaboration. I had set aside $ for the next limited edition Goodebox, but was thinking I might not get it, as I seem to suddenly have a ton of bath and beauty products. So I could go for this. I wish there was at least an estimated retail value. If it was going to be at least double the box cost, that would make me feel better about springing for it without any spoilers.

I am also a little leery of the beach house theme, as I live in Colorado and will be no where near a beach for years to come! My best guess is that this box will have some sort of wrap/towel, sunscreen, lip balm, a hat or sunglasses, and some sort of beachy wall print (Liz always seems to love to get prints, which mystifies me, as I think, what if they don't go with your house style?). Do they make eco friendly salt spray?

Anyway, I could still probably use all of that, but if they really do go beach-specific, it may not be to my tastes. Decisions.


----------



## biancardi (Apr 26, 2015)

If this had sea glass jewelry in it, that would be wonderful!  But there is no mention of jewelry in the description

I am sick to death of sunscreen, lip balm,  hats and towels..hahaha

Seriously, for 100.00, I can sign up for another several months of Kloverbox, which I have to do as May is the last box in my 6 month sub.   I plan to sign up for another 6 months, so a beach theme kinda turns me off, because I know it will have lip balm, sunscreen, et al. 

I am sure it will be a good box, but without a value associated with it or even a spoiler, I am not going to drop that $$ on it, when I can get at least 4 boxes from kloverbox for that type of money.


----------



## PA Anna (Apr 26, 2015)

@@Miccarty2 I'm eyeing up the Goodebox LE too. I don't know much about it, but I have a feeling I will like it.

I was ill for over 24 hours (fri-sat) with food poisoning or something else with the same type of symptoms. I am only now starting to feel better. I doubt I will be working at our farm tomorrow. Looks like I will be able to buy the MSA Kloverbox collaboration box with no problems.


----------



## Sherr (Apr 27, 2015)

It's going on sale at 4 p.m. EST today:  http://www.mysubscriptionaddiction.com/2015/04/limited-edition-beach-house-box-updates.html


----------



## biancardi (Apr 27, 2015)

and it still looks like no spoilers or even an estimated worth before it goes on sale!


----------



## LadyGordon (Apr 27, 2015)

I just signed up for Kloverbox this month and May will be my first box. I signed up for a 6 month sub, which isn't much more than this single box. Without details, I'm not willing to pay $100 for this. I think it would have been nice to at least include a spoiler and an estimated value. Look forward to seeing this box when others receive it though, so please post pictures!


----------



## lns02 (Apr 27, 2015)

I've never ordered a Goodebox LE before.  Are they usually great?  Because of the cost, I have to choose one or the other, not both!  A girl can dream....


----------



## PA Anna (Apr 27, 2015)

(Sorry, Kelly) @INS02 II ordered the past 2 Goodebox LEs. I thought the BreastCancer LE was exceptional and regretted not ordering a second one. The Holiday box was pretty amazing too. My understanding, which can be totally and completely wrong, is that the next LE box is_ A Night for Green Beauty Deluxe_. Does anyone know if there will be an LE box before that?

I Googled it and from my understanding, which can be totally wrong,  in 2014 50 boxes were released every 2 weeks from June 2-July 14. Each release is a different set of beauty products retailing over $300.00 for $110.00. I looked on the one blog and a comment stated that the second set of boxes sold out in 20 minutes. I don't know if there will be another LE box prior to this one or how it will be sold this year.

I think it depends what you want in an LE box The MSA &amp; Kloverbox collaboration will have beauty, home and lifestyle items. I believe the value will be there based on MSA Quarterly boxes and Kloverboxes.

I did purchase the MSA &amp; Kloverbox collaboration. I'm looking forward to the items!


----------



## biancardi (Apr 27, 2015)

@@PA Anna  post pictures!!   I hope they are good boxes  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## lns02 (Apr 27, 2015)

PA Anna said:


> (Sorry, Kelly) @INS02 II ordered the past 2 Goodebox LEs. I thought the BreastCancer LE was exceptional and regretted not ordering a second one. The Holiday box was pretty amazing too. My understanding, which can be totally and completely wrong, is that the next LE box is_ A Night for Green Beauty Deluxe_. Does anyone know if there will be an LE box before that?
> 
> I Googled it and from my understanding, which can be totally wrong,  in 2014 50 boxes were released every 2 weeks from June 2-July 14. Each release is a different set of beauty products retailing over $300.00 for $110.00. I looked on the one blog and a comment stated that the second set of boxes sold out in 20 minutes. I don't know if there will be another LE box prior to this one or how it will be sold this year.
> 
> ...


I ordered the Kloverbox, too.  I've had such a positive experience with this box (I ordered a 6 month sub back in January) that I just assume this will be equally impressive.  I don't want to deal with the hassle of trying to get 1 of 50 boxes, so this works out perfectly.  Hopefully there will be another coupon code once my 6 month is up in June.


----------



## PA Anna (Apr 27, 2015)

@@biancardi Will do!

@Ins02 I hope you enjoy your box and that I didn't steer you wrong.


----------



## Miccarty2 (Apr 27, 2015)

lns02 said:


> I ordered the Kloverbox, too. I've had such a positive experience with this box (I ordered a 6 month sub back in January) that I just assume this will be equally impressive. I don't want to deal with the hassle of trying to get 1 of 50 boxes, so this works out perfectly. Hopefully there will be another coupon code once my 6 month is up in June.


My experience with the Goodebox LEs was the same as @@PA Anna. They were awesome; all beauty/hair related. I was super happy with both.

I ended up going with this collaboration box as it will have lifestyle items. My experience with Kloverbox has been so positive that I'm willing to risk buying without spoilers. I'm still

nervous though  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />. I figure the regular Kloverbox usually has a little more than double the value/cost, so I'm expecting the same for this special edition, at least.

I haven't heard whether it has sold out... I'll check over on MSA. I am curious to know how many they are selling.


----------



## PA Anna (Apr 28, 2015)

I took my son to the doctor's today. Guess what I reached for when I left? The Kosmatology hand sanitizer that was in the October's box. I will be purchasing more when I place my Kosmatology order. I remember when I first received it in the box that I wasn't too sure about it. Since then it has come in handle after pumping gas, doctors offices and other circumstances.


----------



## Geek2 (Apr 28, 2015)

I've been using the Kosmatology hand wash and love it. I like it way better than Honest Company. It's so creamy and cleans well. It leaves my hands moisturized. A total home run. Love to find a non-toxic product that works.


----------



## Saffyra (May 1, 2015)

I also love my Kosmatology foaming hand wash better than my Honest Co! And I got grapefruit which smells so good  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## PA Anna (May 2, 2015)

@@Saffyra I love the grapefruit scent.  I saw they have Mother's Day boxes on their website. My older son likes their lotion bars. I received a mini lotion bar in a sub box. He likes it because it looks like a deodorant applicator and is more manly to apply.

I finished my Real Beauty for a Cause coffee scrub. I looked at their website and saw that they have Peppermint Shower Tabs  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> . They also have an herbal facial steamer. I've been wanting to try a facial steamer.

So many choices. I need to go through my sub boxes and decide what to keep. Of course Kloverbox is on the keep list. My credit card number was stolen so I need to update all my subs with the new number. It's a great time to decide which ones to keep.

I also noticed that while I enjoy trying new things, I also find new favorites. I rather put money towards an order for :wub: Pelle Beauty :wub:   or Kosmatology than a sub where I end up giving most of my items to my sister.


----------



## PA Anna (May 4, 2015)

Kelly is wonderful  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  My credit card number was stolen last week. I received my new card only to find out that not all the fraud charges are off which pushed us over the limit. My husband has been dealing with this and is waiting for a callback from Discover.

I pay most subs in 3 months increments including Kloverbox. She's working with me to make sure I don't miss out on June's box because this is the card I use for online purchases! May's already covered so no problems there. Also, who steals your credit card number and sends encyclopedias to your house??? The UPS guy was happy that I was home to refuse that order. He said the box weighed nearly 70 lbs.

Hoping we will see a spoiler in the next few days!


----------



## biancardi (May 4, 2015)

@@PA Anna  Encyclopedia Brown!  I didn't even know people still purchased huge sets like this anymore.  It is all online and everything changes so rapidly now.


----------



## PA Anna (May 4, 2015)

LOL. I need to start reading Encyclopedia Brown to my 6 year old. I had no idea people could purchase them either. We have a set on CD. This whole thing is starting to stress me out. It was an inconvenience in the beginning and now it is becoming a mess.

I'm glad that most of my subs are on 3 month cycles. I need some fun and relaxation.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## biancardi (May 7, 2015)

speaking of Kosmatology - I was about to purchase their mint your feet products and I just got my ToGoSpa Society box - which has BOTH the scrub and foot balm ....happy happy joy joy

Kosmatology is one of my favorite vendors.


----------



## Saffyra (May 11, 2015)

biancardi said:


> speaking of Kosmatology - I was about to purchase their mint your feet products and I just got my ToGoSpa Society box - which has BOTH the scrub and foot balm ....happy happy joy joy
> 
> Kosmatology is one of my favorite vendors.


I nearly died when I saw that and was so stinking jealous.... all that pepppperrrmiiiinnnnnt!


----------



## biancardi (May 11, 2015)

Saffyra said:


> I nearly died when I saw that and was so stinking jealous.... all that pepppperrrmiiiinnnnnt!



haha - if you order now, you can get the May box!


----------



## Saffyra (May 11, 2015)

biancardi said:


> haha - if you order now, you can get the May box!


Wait.... really? The same one with the Peppermint?!


----------



## Saffyra (May 11, 2015)

Can someone remind me what the Kosmatology coupon code is because I tossed my paper with it on it and I didn't make a note of it on my blog  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />... Now I desperately want that Peppermint foot balm.


----------



## biancardi (May 11, 2015)

Saffyra said:


> Wait.... really? The same one with the Peppermint?!


yes - the cut off for the current boxes is the 15th - email them to ensure that you get it, but that is what it has on their FAQ's!

The Kosmo code is Klover20


----------



## Miccarty2 (May 12, 2015)

Okay! I'm ready to see a spoiler for either the May Kloverbox or the MSA-Kloverbox beach house LE box!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I know it's only May 12th, but I'm feeling impatient this month!

I've been loving the candle and the hand soap most this month. The coffee scrub smelled awesome, but boy my shower was a mess! Not sure if I did something wrong, ha.


----------



## Geek2 (May 12, 2015)

Miccarty2 said:


> The coffee scrub smelled awesome, but boy my shower was a mess!


 I had tried another coffee scrub that looked similar to the one we got in this box and my shower was a mess after that too. Because of that I haven't opened this one yet.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20">


----------



## biancardi (May 12, 2015)

That is why I invested in a dual shower head (love that technical term).  My main shower head is not detectable but the 2nd one is on a hose and I use it to spray down my shower...


----------



## sam4425 (May 13, 2015)

I saw the April box and loved it so much I contacted Kelly right after the first spoilers were posted.  She was kind enough to send me one of the extras she had - with her usual personalized note.  So then I purchased a 3 month subscription and the MSA/Kloverbox special edition.  So happy   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## LadyGordon (May 13, 2015)

This month will be my first Kloverbox and i'm really looking forward to it. Do they normally give any spoilers?


----------



## biancardi (May 13, 2015)

@LadyGordon  I usually look to their IG and pinterest pages - that is where I have found spoilers.


----------



## Tiffanyt92 (May 18, 2015)

Just an FYI for people that signed up for 3 month plans - your plan renews on the date you placed your original order, not a standard billing date for all subscribers.

I'm sure everyone knows this except for me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />.

Edited this only applies to monthly and 3 month plans!!


----------



## LadyGordon (May 18, 2015)

Tiffanyt92 said:


> Just an FYI for people that signed up for 3 or 6 month plans - your plan renews on the date you placed your original order, not a standard billing date for all subscribers.
> 
> I'm sure everyone knows this except for me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />.


I bought a 6 month subscription and it does not auto renew. But for monthly subscribers and those with a 3 month plan....I'm sure that is fun trying to remember what the date is!   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />   Especially if you have a number of subs, like many of us.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I think that's why I went with the 6 month plan, liked that it didn't auto renew LOL. 

Per their site:

You are billed on the day you subscribe.

The Monthly subscription auto-renews every month on the calendar day you first subscribed. 

The Three Month subscription auto-renews every three months on the calendar day you first subscribed. 

The Six Month subscription is a one-time purchase. 

You may cancel your subscription at any time; however we do not refund payments once a subscription has been billed.


----------



## Tiffanyt92 (May 18, 2015)

Thank you for that clarification!! I edited my post  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## sam4425 (May 19, 2015)

Any ideas on when the May box will ship? I've been watching Facebook and the only update was last week and Kelly said they were waiting for one of the products to come in.


----------



## biancardi (May 19, 2015)

no idea!  I wish they would put up a spoiler or two....I think they might be really busy for that LE box coming out in June.


----------



## PA Anna (May 22, 2015)

Update from Kloverbox's Facebook.

Hello!!
A quick update about the May Kloverbox -
We are still awaiting the arrival of the last product in the assortment. This is very untypical for product to arrive this late in the month and I am very sorry to keep you all waiting! You will receive a tracking notification very soon!
Please let us know if you have any other questions or concerns!


----------



## biancardi (May 22, 2015)

@@PA Anna thanks for the update! 

I think they got behind due to the LE box that is coming out....


----------



## PA Anna (May 23, 2015)

I saw on FB that Kelly responded to a comment stating the box will ship on Tuesday.


----------



## ChullBird (May 28, 2015)

Finally got a shipping notification for May's box today. Also got charged for June's box (before I received May's...obviously) even though I asked to cancel. So basically my love for this sub fizzled real quick.


----------



## Saffyra (May 28, 2015)

ChullBird said:


> Finally got a shipping notification for May's box today. Also got charged for June's box (before I received May's...obviously) even though I asked to cancel. So basically my love for this sub fizzled real quick.


I'm sure if you emailed them, they will refund your charges.


----------



## ChullBird (May 28, 2015)

Saffyra said:


> I'm sure if you emailed them, they will refund your charges.


Oh I forgot that part. I did email them last week and they haven't responded. I'm trying to give them a few days to catch up after the long weekend.


----------



## theori3 (May 28, 2015)

ChullBird said:


> Finally got a shipping notification for May's box today. Also got charged for June's box (before I received May's...obviously) even though I asked to cancel. So basically my love for this sub fizzled real quick.


Same thing happened to me :/ It's been a few days since I emailed (I emailed once before my sub renew date asking to cancel, and then again as soon as I was charged), but I figured with the long weekend and the rush to get the May box out, they are probably behind. I had a 3-month sub and was charged for another 3 months, so I do hope that they provide a refund this week.


----------



## Miccarty2 (May 29, 2015)

Just checked my tracking and my box should be here tomorrow. I'm so impatient! Is anyone getting theirs today?


----------



## PA Anna (May 29, 2015)

No spoilers yet? Someone must live near enough to Kloverbox to receive their package today.


----------



## biancardi (May 29, 2015)

mine probably won't get here till monday.  I really hate it when they send them out mid week - for whatever reason, they may send it priority, but it never leaves Elk Grove until 2 days after it is picked up.


----------



## theori3 (May 29, 2015)

Mine is scheduled to arrive tomorrow, but I wouldn't be surprised if it doesn't show up until Monday.


----------



## PA Anna (May 29, 2015)

My box should arrive tomorrow.


----------



## moosie (May 29, 2015)

theori3 said:


> Same thing happened to me :/ It's been a few days since I emailed (I emailed once before my sub renew date asking to cancel, and then again as soon as I was charged), but I figured with the long weekend and the rush to get the May box out, they are probably behind. I had a 3-month sub and was charged for another 3 months, so I do hope that they provide a refund this week.


Same.  I asked for a cancellation and was told that I had already been charged for the next three months (June, July, and August) and that no refund will be issued.  I am pretty peeved about this.  Not a happy camper at all.


----------



## theori3 (May 29, 2015)

moosie said:


> Same.  I asked for a cancellation and was told that I had already been charged for the next three months (June, July, and August) and that no refund will be issued.  I am pretty peeved about this.  Not a happy camper at all.


Did you request to cancel before your billing date? If so, and they're still refusing to refund because their customer service is so behind that they can't get to cancellation requests in time, they're going to make a bad name for themselves quickly.


----------



## moosie (May 29, 2015)

theori3 said:


> Did you request to cancel before your billing date? If so, and they're still refusing to refund because their customer service is so behind that they can't get to cancellation requests in time, they're going to make a bad name for themselves quickly.


Nope, and I realize that it's on me for not reading the policy clearly enough.  I was hoping that I would just eat June but still have July and August cancelled, but no go.  Live and learn, but I am not a Kloverbox fan after this (especially since their policy also clearly states that all boxes will ship out between the 15th and the 18th of each month, and that obviously didn't happen this month.)


----------



## Tiffanyt92 (May 29, 2015)

I made the same mistake and didn't cancel in time because I didn't know the policy. Totally my fault, but billing on the original order date is just plain stupid! It also irritates me that they can break their policies, but I can't. This month's box shipped almost two weeks late. There was no direct communication with customers about the delay. I shouldn't have to hunt things down like this on Facebook!

I asked for my sub to be cancelled for the next billing cycle. I also asked for a confirmation email. I had to send a follow up email a week later because I did not receive a response.

Oh well, here hoping for an amazing next three months!


----------



## biancardi (May 30, 2015)

wow - my box is supposed to be here today!!  it just arrived at my local PO  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Tiffanyt92 (May 30, 2015)

Got my box!

Delizioso skin care - TARA Adorned Blushing Mousse. For lips, cheeks or eyelids.

Preserve Triple Razor System

Eco-armour Shaving Foam

Eco-armour Mango butter lip balm

Pure - Ancient Grains Bar

Sorry for the awful picture! I'm terrible at this!


----------



## nicepenguins (May 30, 2015)

Just got mine! My variation was a citrus lip balm. The blush is very nice and I'm excited to try it.


----------



## biancardi (May 30, 2015)

nice!


----------



## biancardi (May 30, 2015)

I got mine!  I received the same scent - I think that the citrus is just the flavor - as the lip balm is made from mango butter.  I cannot believe I got mine so early!!  Can't wait to dive in - I love the eco-razor and shaving cream (pom &amp; mango!)


----------



## ChullBird (May 30, 2015)

I don't know what world they're living in, but I would never ever ever pay $12.50 for a 1.7 oz bottle of shave foam. I think $3 is too much.

I'm actually a little pissed about this box. But it  may be due to no one bothering to respond to any of my cancellation emails.


----------



## GirlyGirlie (May 30, 2015)

ChullBird said:


> I don't know what world they're living in, but I would never ever ever pay $12.50 for a 1.7 oz bottle of shave foam. I think $3 is too much.
> 
> I'm actually a little pissed about this box. But it  may be due to no one bothering to respond to any of my cancellation emails.


I think the box is a total rip off this month. I will possibly use the lip balm, as I usually get around to them eventually.

I think ALL the values are extremely inflated in this measly sub this month, and since this is the second time they've sent out a very underfilled box, I'm unsubscribing immediately.

I don't know what their curation problem is, but one month will be nice, and the next month extremely skimpy and then the sketchy retail values listed for this month's box are the last straw for me.

I could be wrong, but I don't think this sub is going to make it very long being so hit or miss. ( mostly miss).


----------



## biancardi (May 30, 2015)

I don't believe they over inflated the prices - when I look at the businesses that sell these items, those are the retail price.   in fact, with the eco-armour products, the value kloverbox had is less than the companies website.   Now, I understand if folks don't want to pay that much for a shaving foam (I purchased it and use it for my tender areas as it really helps eliminate razor bumps and rashes, and I horde it like crazy) but stating that kloverbox is overinflating the prices is unfair, as they aren't doing that.

I happen to like this month's box a lot.  The shaving foam is fantastic ~ I've had it before and alas, yeah, that is how much it is.  Birchbox carries the shaving foam too - and it is 18.95 for 5 oz.    https://www.birchbox.com/shop/eco-armour-shave-with-benefits

Eco-friendly products are expensive.  That I have learned with my eco-friendly, vegan, natural and organic subs and purchases.


----------



## ChullBird (May 30, 2015)

I don't care if they over inflated or not. I just think this box was terrible this month. Especially since it didn't even arrive until the 2nd to last day of the month.

I don't think this is a bad sub, but it is very hit or miss for me personally (mostly miss) which is why I chose to cancel. I received a response from Kelly today apologizing for having to email them about my subscription cancellation more than once and to let me know she refunded me for June. They typically provide excellent customer service, but I think the LE box kind of got things a little jumbled. I would strongly encourage anyone that was curious to try it out. Unfortunately it's just not for me.


----------



## GirlyGirlie (May 30, 2015)

biancardi said:


> I don't believe they over inflated the prices - when I look at the businesses that sell these items, those are the retail price.   in fact, with the eco-armour products, the value kloverbox had is less than the companies website.   Now, I understand if folks don't want to pay that much for a shaving foam (I purchased it and use it for my tender areas as it really helps eliminate razor bumps and rashes, and I horde it like crazy) but stating that kloverbox is overinflating the prices is unfair, as they aren't doing that.
> 
> I happen to like this month's box a lot.  The shaving foam is fantastic ~ I've had it before and alas, yeah, that is how much it is.  Birchbox carries the shaving foam too - and it is 18.95 for 5 oz.    https://www.birchbox.com/shop/eco-armour-shave-with-benefits
> 
> Eco-friendly products are expensive.  That I have learned with my eco-friendly, vegan, natural and organic subs and purchases.


It's a ratty little box which is mostly empty with the shredded paper out,.Anyone can go out and find overpriced basic goods, which is what Kloverbox sourced this month. That doesn't mean that Kloverbox paid much of anything for the samples or the dumb razor which I would never use. 

This isn't a Goop box curated by Gwenyth Paltrow, but the retail prices are like something she would pick.

I threw my box and contents away except for the lip balm. *That's how much contempt I currently have for Kloverbox, and from reading the comments about cancellations in this thread, I don't think I'm alone in thinking it's a rip off. *


----------



## biancardi (May 30, 2015)

ChullBird said:


> *I don't care if they over inflated or not. I just think this box was terrible this month. Especially since it didn't even arrive until the 2nd to last day of the month.*
> 
> I don't think this is a bad sub, but it is very hit or miss for me personally (mostly miss) which is why I chose to cancel. I received a response from Kelly today apologizing for having to email them about my subscription cancellation more than once and to let me know she refunded me for June. They typically provide excellent customer service, but I think the LE box kind of got things a little jumbled. I would strongly encourage anyone that was curious to try it out. Unfortunately it's just not for me.


totally understand that.  There are subs that I feel the same way about.  I almost cancelled after two months in a row with rose products, which made those months totally unusable for me.

I just thought that the remark (not from you) about how kloverbox overinflated the prices was unfair and untrue, because they aren't.  However, if someone cannot use the products at all, then it is a major miss.  I do think that the LE box got in the way with the normal subscription and I hope that won't happen again.


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (May 30, 2015)

I like the box, everything will be used! Loving the lip, cheek mousse, super pretty color. I understand people being upset about them taking a long time to get back to them for cancellations, I think she bit off too much ch with the LE box but I think it's still a great Eco friendly sub.


----------



## Tiffanyt92 (May 30, 2015)

I try so hard to be positive about the boxes I receive, but this one was a miss for me too. I hope next month Kloverbox is able to focus on Kloverbox and not on MSA's box.


----------



## ChullBird (May 30, 2015)

Ya know, I do think the cheek mousse is a pretty color as well. I don't care for those kind of blushes though, or shimmery lip sticks but I'm trying to think of a way to re-purpose it.


----------



## Tiffanyt92 (May 30, 2015)

The mousse smells amazing. Maybe it would make a good perfume!!


----------



## Tiffanyt92 (May 30, 2015)

This shaving cream was in a limited edition Birchbox about a year ago. It was valued around $6.50.


----------



## biancardi (May 30, 2015)

Tiffanyt92 said:


> This shaving cream was in a limited edition Birchbox about a year ago. It was valued around $6.50.


yes, I got it then and I loved it!  However, when I looked at eco-armour's website - they sell that 1.7 oz by itself for $14.00!!!  YIKES! 

However, you can get 3 of their 1.7 oz for under 20.00 (all 3 scents), but yeah, something is way off with eco-armour's pricing.  Birchbox has better pricing too on the 5 oz, but that is still 19.00 (which is where the 6.50 pricing came from as BB never sold the 1.7 oz by itself - as far as I recollect...)


----------



## LetsGeaux (May 30, 2015)

Box arrived today and I absolutely LOVE it.  Razor was on tomorrow's shopping list--the one I received is purple--my favorite color--YAY!  Shave foam is crazy-expensive, but it smells great and I'll use it for an at home spa day. I almost bought the Tata Harper Volumizing Lip &amp; Cheek Tint yesterday, but my phone was acting weird and the transaction didn't go through--another VERY HAPPY coincidence!!  And, I'm pretty loyal to Ellovi lip balm, but I use a LOT of lip balm, so I'm happy to have an extra (and try a new-to-me brand).  Haven't tried the bar yet, but it will go in my flight bag for a travel treat.  Another month of nothing going to the swap pile is a total win for me.


----------



## PA Anna (May 31, 2015)

I think it is unfortunate for KB that the razor was featured in the Goodebox last month. I gave it to my sister last month and will probably give her this month's razor too. I think it is a nice beginning of summer box. I'm not that excited about it, but the brands fit KB. I also will use all the items. I do like that the lip butter is SPF 15.

I can understand why people are upset. They are the same type of reasons that bother me about sub boxes. All I can say is that the lack of communication is an anomly for KloverBox. I've been with them for awhile and am OK with a box that doesn't excite me as long as it doesn't happen too often. I see why others may not feel the same way as a newer subscriber or even a long term subscriber. I hope that KB resolves everything to their subscribers' satisfaction and that many more wonderful boxes will be in our future.

Edited because I had the word "can" in almost every sentence. I am not sharp at 12:30 in the morning.


----------



## theori3 (May 31, 2015)

I also got an email with an apology today that let me know that I had been refunded, so that was nice.

I was a bit disappointed with this month's box, but not angry about it or anything. I think the eco-friendly aspect definitely means that the products will be priced higher, so the value can seem lower when you get the box. Last month was great, though!


----------



## Miccarty2 (May 31, 2015)

I got my box yesterday too. This one is kinda meh for me too. I don't shave a lot as I did laser hair removal several years back.... So the shave foam and razor aren't super exciting to me, but they will get used. Have tons of lip gloss and blush, but the lip mousse looks nice on my lips, so I'm fine with that. The lip balm seems nice, and I do like that it has spf, for summer. I tried the bar right away (I got peanut butter chocolate) and the insistence of my toddler, and neither of us liked it.

So, I'm not mad, but not excited about it like the last couple of months. I wasn't as surprised by the price of the shave cream as I was the $29 for the lip tint, but in general I agree that Eco and natural products are going to be pricey, which is why I like to try them through a sub first and know whether I would want to pay full price (or full price minus a 20% off coupon!). The box definitely felt a little light compared to some of the past ones, like it could have used even an inexpensive sample size of something to round it out.

I'm hoping the MSA beach house box will wow us, and that the special edition won't have any negative effect on the regular June Kloverbox.


----------



## Geek2 (May 31, 2015)

I got my box too. It's ok. Not my favorite of all the boxes I've gotten but I'll get use out of it. I'm looking forward to trying the shaver and the shaving cream. The cream smells wonderful. The lip/cheek tint is a bit too bright pink for my taste, at least the way it looks in the jar. Luckily it's not as bright on the lips so I'll be able to use it.


----------



## ChullBird (May 31, 2015)

I'm passing the razor off to my boyfriend. I do not use women's razors because they're not as sharp as men's and I have mega sensitive skin. This is actually the thing in the box that instantly pissed me off. When I saw the razor I almost tossed the whole thing in the garbage can. I realize it's dramatic, but this is at the top of my list of things I do not want in a sub box. 2nd only to pads or tampons. I got the mint &amp; eucalyptus shave foam, which wouldn't have been  my choice since I noticed there is also a mango one. Boo.

I was going to test the lip/cheek tint as a blush even though I said I wasn't until I noticed that it's basically all oil, so I tried it on my lips and it looks okay, but I do not like the way it smells at all.

I'm a lipbalm snob. It's green blistex or nothing, ya'll. So I have no idea what I'm going to do with the lipbalm. Stuff it in my purse in case of a chapstick 911? I don't even know anyone else I could give it to.

I haven't tried the bar yet, but I hope I get to it before my boyfriend does because it is the only thing that looks even mildly interesting in this box even though I would never buy something like this. I got chocolate and peanut butter.


----------



## Saffyra (May 31, 2015)

This box seems a little light this month but turned out to work really well for me. I will keep and use everything in the box. 

Value is, of course, subjective. For me, it was worth it.

As someone mentioned earlier, I think they bit off a little more than they were expecting to chew with the MSA box. I didn't get it but I'm really curious about what will be in it.


----------



## biancardi (May 31, 2015)

the mango smells like mint, at least mine does.


----------



## PA Anna (May 31, 2015)

@@biancardi I have the same scent and can smell the mint in mine too.

I changed my mind. I love this month's box  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> The blush mousse looks great on my lips. It brightens up my face and makes my eyes pop. I'm in love. :wub:   i did use a single use applicator to put it on my lips with a light hand. It looks a tad darker than the natural color of my lips, but nowhere what it looks in the jar. I'm very happy!!!


----------



## ChullBird (Jun 1, 2015)

biancardi said:


> the mango smells like mint, at least mine does.


Well I guess I feel better about not getting it then. If it's going to smell like mint anyway, might as well have mint eucalyptus.


----------



## PA Anna (Jun 1, 2015)

Email from Kloverbox. It shows Kelly is listening about the billing cycles.

Thank you for giving Kloverbox the opportunity to be a part of your search for better-for-you and better for the environment products! Every month, we love providing you with variety and value, but most of all, introducing you to our amazing brand partners! After all, Kloverbox is just a service; it's the brands that shine in the box each and every month!

We say it all the time, Kloverbox has the best subscribers! There is nothing better than hearing your feedback and seeing your Kloverbox assortment pictures on social media and blogs. Please don't forget to tag the brands; they really enjoy being part of the action!

The main purpose of this email is to let you know it is time to make a few changes around here:
1) Over the next couple months we are going to make a major change to our product delivery schedule which will move shipping up to the first week of the month.
2) The renewal billing will soon change to the 15th of the month. We recognize it's not easy to keep track of your monthly or three month billing and it would be much simpler for everyone to have the renewal billing set on the same day. This is not happening yet, but when it does we will provide plenty of notice.
3) We would love to reward you for sharing Kloverbox with your friends and family. A much deserved rewards program is on its way very soon. Again, we will be in touch when it’s live. 
4) On top of the rewards program and starting in June, one subscriber each month will receive a surprise upgrade. It will be a fun game of Kloverbox roulette, a current monthly subscription would become a three month subscription, a current three month subscription would become a six month subscription and a current six month subscription would become a whole year…just for being a loyal subscriber! 
 

If you have questions about your account or our current policies, please see the HOW IT WORKS page on Kloverbox.com. If you don't have an account, we would love to forward an account invite. Your account allows you to pause, cancel, skip a month, change your address, billing details and check on the next recurring charge.

It is our mission to make it easy and enjoyable to receive your Kloverbox, manage your account and share Kloverbox with everyone you know!

We know you see it every month when you open the box, but...Thank You!

Kloverbox


----------



## LadyGordon (Jun 1, 2015)

I received my first Kloverbox this weekend. I am happy to try everything. I'm on a business trip so brought the razor and shaving foam with me. I'm not big on shaving creams, but certainly willing to give it a try. I got this sub so I can learn more about eco friendly products, as I'm new to these brands. Just getting into these type of products due to health issues.

I got the email above and sounds like the changes will be helpful to everyone. I know the billing change will be really helpful and the shipping at the beginning of the month will be awesome.


----------



## ChullBird (Jun 1, 2015)

The new billing cycle will benefit all parties involved. I'm really glad they're going to do that.


----------



## PA Anna (Jun 9, 2015)

I realized that I've been using spoiler tags even though the title says spoilers. Should I continue to use spoiler tags?

There's a spoiler on PinInterest for the June box  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I haven't found one for the Beach Box yet.



Spoiler



It’s a Be Organized Key Chain Pouch by Natalie Therese. It’s made out of cork fabric. It looks like it well hold up well for the summertime. I’m excited about it! It looks perfect for summertime escapades with the boys.

I think this is the link – http://www.natalietherese.com/collections/be-eco-chic-accessories/products/be-organized-key-chain-pouch-aqua-zipper



Can't wait!

ETA I posted this on MSA and it disappeared. I don't know why that happens sometimes.


----------



## Saffyra (Jun 10, 2015)

Oooo!! That looks fun!


----------



## Sherr (Jun 10, 2015)

Happy, happy, happy.

Spoiler: http://www.mysubscriptionaddiction.com/2015/06/msa-kloverbox-limited-edition-box-spoiler.html


----------



## PA Anna (Jun 19, 2015)

Here is an update from Kloverbox regarding our June boxes. Check out the bold. I don't pay much attention much to values because the value for me is in whether I can use the item. I did go onto MSA to see the average RTV. It's always been at least double the cost of a monthly subscription which I think is excellent for an eco/organic box.

I am intrigued because I wonder what else is in the box that is making it the highest value ever??? Any ideas? Maybe a beach bag?

ETA This email shows that Kelly is responsive to subscribers. People posted last month that they wanted an update via email which is what she did this month.

_Hello!

We wanted to provide you with a quick shipping update. *The June assortment is our highest value box yet, *but we are still waiting on two product deliveries. You will receive your June Kloverbox tracking within a few days.

Did you catch the June Spoiler? If not, check it out below!!

Thank you and have a terrific Thursday!
Kloverbox_


----------



## biancardi (Jun 19, 2015)

@@PA Anna  I saw that too - I have no idea what it could be!  I am pretty excited already with the spoiler  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Geek2 (Jun 19, 2015)

I'm excited too and I'm glad for the update via email.


----------



## LetsGeaux (Jun 19, 2015)

I am so excited!  I love cork and have 2 pairs of cork shoes that I lived in all last summer.  Happy to have a fun cork pouch.  The June KB could be that one item--the rest is just icing!  Also, I never really liked scrubs but have become a fan through sub boxes.  When Bonjour Jolie sent out Organic Pumpkin Walnut scrub, I was immediately hooked on scrubs!  Another win.  Work/Life balance has been favoring work (and other obligations) lately, so it's good to have little packages of happy waiting for me when I come home.  

It's fun to imagine what the creative solution might be...here's my guess:  I think there will be a print in the box b/c Liz gets super-excited about them.  Instead of taking up room in the box trying to keep it intact, I bet it will be on the outside of the box, in a protective sleeve like some fedex shipping labels...

Can't wait!!


----------



## PA Anna (Jun 19, 2015)

A print is a nice idea. I hope there is a sea salt candle in either the June box or MSA Kloverbox.


----------



## Tiffanyt92 (Jun 23, 2015)

Seems like there are some major issues with the MSA/Kloverbox!!

However, what I really care about is our June box!! Anyone receive shipping notice yet? I hope the other mess doesn't affect this box....


----------



## biancardi (Jun 23, 2015)

no, I haven't heard anything!  Damn, I cannot wait until this messy beach box is over with - it messed up one month already and now this month  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Jun 23, 2015)

I think they bit off more than they could chew with the limited ed. box in addition to the monthly.  I'm afraid people are going to dump this sub because of the past two months being so late!  It's a bit frustrating. :wacko:


----------



## LadyGordon (Jun 23, 2015)

I figured this month would be late again due to the MSA beach box. I'm new to Kloverbox and this is only my second month, so I'm really hoping next month the shipping goes smoother. I really enjoyed my first box and think this is a really good subscription, but the shipping needs some work


----------



## sam4425 (Jun 24, 2015)

Krystyn Lowe said:


> I think they bit off more than they could chew with the limited ed. box in addition to the monthly.  I'm afraid people are going to dump this sub because of the past two months being so late!  It's a bit frustrating. :wacko:


I will be one of those people.  I signed up for a 3 month subscription (May, June and July).  May was late with excuses.  This month I didn't receive the email sent out "to everyone" on June 19 explaining the delay but promising shipping "in a couple of days."  Now there's complete silence on Facebook.  To top it off, it looks like the shipping for the MSA/Kloverbox has become quite problematic.  I think I'd prefer to spend my money with a merchant who is better able to handle the quantity of business it has solicited and communicates with its customers.


----------



## PA Anna (Jun 24, 2015)

Kloverbox posted in response to comments that the box is going out tomorrow! I do think it is a wonderful subscription, and that July will bring everything back on track.


----------



## Miccarty2 (Jun 24, 2015)

I don't mind late shipping as long as there is communication about it. So I was glad to see the email earlier this week or last (it feels like June has been a long month!)

I'm excited about this month's box. I'm crossing my fingers for something unique and homey, although perhaps the non-beauty spot will be filled by the spoiler.


----------



## Saffyra (Jun 25, 2015)

I don't know what happened with the MSA/Kloverbox but late shipping doesn't bother me. As long as it shows up, it doesn't really matter what day it is. I'll still be able to use everything whether it arrives on the 15th or the 22nd. *shrug*  It's not something I would hold against what has been an awesome sub.


----------



## biancardi (Jun 25, 2015)

Saffyra said:


> I don't know what happened with the MSA/Kloverbox but late shipping doesn't bother me. As long as it shows up, it doesn't really matter what day it is. I'll still be able to use everything whether it arrives on the 15th or the 22nd. *shrug*  It's not something I would hold against what has been an awesome sub.


For me, it was the lack of communication that bothered me.

Late shipping actually gives me time to take a breath with my unboxing reviews! haha


----------



## PA Anna (Jun 25, 2015)

I received a tracking number!


----------



## LadyGordon (Jun 25, 2015)

PA Anna said:


> I received a tracking number!


Me too, excited to see what the box will bring, as it is only my second Kloverbox.


----------



## Saffyra (Jun 25, 2015)

me too!!


----------



## Geek2 (Jun 25, 2015)

I have tracking also!


----------



## theori3 (Jun 26, 2015)

I got a shipping notice too... But I cancelled my subscription! I received the confirmation for the second month in a 3-month sub (which I cancelled and got a refund for) and emailed right away letting them know that I had cancelled because I wanted to make sure that I wouldn't get billed again in 2 months, and then I got the shipping email today.


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Jun 27, 2015)

My box is out for delivery. It just shipped two days ago from Illinois and I'm in seattle so I'm surprised but excited! Should be her in an hour!


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Jun 27, 2015)

Got my box! I suck at using the spoiler tag, it never works so I don't want to just list out items and irritate people! Lol. But it's got a 69.00 value, 4 items, good mix and I'm super happy with it!


----------



## ChullBird (Jun 27, 2015)

Krystyn Lowe said:


> Got my box! I suck at using the spoiler tag, it never works so I don't want to just list out items and irritate people! Lol. But it's got a 69.00 value, 4 items, good mix and I'm super happy with it!


This is a spoilers thread. You don't need to use tags.

I got a box today, but I didn't pay for it, so I think I'm going to send it back. I tried to cancel, and no one responded to my email, so Kelly refunded my money. I don't really think it's fair to keep it since I cancelled.


----------



## theori3 (Jun 27, 2015)

ChullBird said:


> This is a spoilers thread. You don't need to use tags.
> 
> I got a box today, but I didn't pay for it, so I think I'm going to send it back. I tried to cancel, and no one responded to my email, so Kelly refunded my money. I don't really think it's fair to keep it since I cancelled.


This is the same thing that happened to me. I just sent another email--I want to make sure that I don't get charged again in 2 months.


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Jun 27, 2015)

This months box.


----------



## Geek2 (Jun 27, 2015)

Mine came just now too. Love everything about this month's box.


----------



## PA Anna (Jun 27, 2015)

My box should be here on Monday. What is the DECO item? Is it bath salts?


----------



## biancardi (Jun 27, 2015)

@@PA Anna  it looks like a mask.   This is a great box!  Love it.  Can't wait - mine is also supposed to come monday


----------



## ChullBird (Jun 27, 2015)

Welp! Now I don't want to send it back. lol :blush2:


----------



## Geek2 (Jun 27, 2015)

Yes the Deco is a mask.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20">


----------



## Saffyra (Jun 28, 2015)

Wow! Spectacular! Can't wait til its in my hands!


----------



## PA Anna (Jun 29, 2015)

Thank you @@biancardi and @@Reija for answering my question. I wasn't able to zoom in on the picture on my PC. I did zoom in later on my phone to take a closer look at everything.

I received the lemon and sea clay mask which sounds refreshing. I checked online to see if lemon is safe for rosacea. It seems that some websites believe it will help cure it. Interesting. I'll report back if I see amazing results. I am looking forward to using my first Konjac sponge. The lotion smells summery. Sadly, I can't use the cork key chain pouch. The texture bothers me when I touch it. I'll share the KB love with my sister and give it to her.


----------



## biancardi (Jun 29, 2015)

I got the prickly pear &amp; aloe clay mask! I love the keychain - I got it with the turquoise band. Really happy with this month's box!


----------



## PA Anna (Jun 29, 2015)

@@biancardi I was concern that i would end up with the aloe mask. I'm glad that you liked it! My keychain has a blue band too.


----------



## Geek2 (Jun 30, 2015)

I got the same variation as @biancardi. I tried on the mask last night and really liked it. It made my skin feel and look so good. It wasn't irritating on my sensitive skin. I love using a mask that's all natural with just a few ingredients. It said to mix it in a dish. I was too lazy to get a dish so I just put some of the mask powder on my hand and added some water until it was the right consistency and then spread it on my face. It worked out great. I'm looking forward to using this mask again.


----------



## biancardi (Jun 30, 2015)

I want to try my mask tonight with honey!


----------



## Geek2 (Jun 30, 2015)

biancardi said:


> I want to try my mask tonight with honey!


ooh honey is a great idea @@biancardi! let us know how it goes if you try it.


----------



## Saffyra (Jul 1, 2015)

I was thinking of doing mine with avocado  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## PA Anna (Jul 1, 2015)

I'm glad I saw this thread. I am going to try the mask tonight with honey.

Edited to add that I did it. I'm impressed.


----------



## Geek2 (Jul 2, 2015)

I've been using the Pacifica body cream the last couple of days and really like it. I was first worried that it would be too much coconut for my liking but after it's on the skin, the scent kind of disappears. It's a little thick to apply but once dry, really makes my skin feel so much better and smoother. Anyone else liking the cream?


----------



## Tiffanyt92 (Jul 2, 2015)

Loooooove the cream!!

This is a pretty nice box! I'm 100% happy with it! Unfortunately it arrived the same day as LLB, a BB order and 3 Meme boxes.

Total.Product.Overload.


----------



## PA Anna (Jul 3, 2015)

My little guy and I love the cream. I rub a little bit on his arms so he can smell like summer too.


----------



## Tiffanyt92 (Jul 23, 2015)

Did anyone receive the email about there being shipping delays?


----------



## PA Anna (Jul 24, 2015)

@@Tiffanyt92 Did you receive an email? I did not. I checked Facebook and it says the box should go out today or tomorrw.


----------



## Tiffanyt92 (Jul 24, 2015)

I did not receive the email. She posted that she would be sending out an email regarding the delay. I was just curious if other people received it!


----------



## Geek2 (Jul 24, 2015)

I didn't get an email either.


----------



## biancardi (Jul 25, 2015)

I didn't get one either  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Saffyra (Jul 25, 2015)

got my shipping notice


----------



## PA Anna (Jul 26, 2015)

No shipping notice.


----------



## vegmakeup4life (Jul 26, 2015)

ahh man i really hope this sub too doesnt take a turn for the worse, not my eco boxes!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Tiffanyt92 (Jul 27, 2015)

My box arrived! It contains the following:

Ellison's Organic nail polish in coral pink

Praerie Botanicals Tonka Body Balm - smells amazing!

*Edit - it smells amazing in the jar but not on my skin!! it smells like black licorice!!

Precise Skincare -SunSheer SPF 30 Sunscreen Moisturizer

FlutterFly Sugar Scrub - assorted scents. Mine is creamcicle.


----------



## biancardi (Jul 27, 2015)

I love Ellison's Organic nailpolish - I bought a bunch of Dr Who polishes from them before  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Tiffanyt92 (Jul 27, 2015)

Here's a pic!!


----------



## biancardi (Jul 27, 2015)

wow - are those all full sized?  I think they are!


----------



## Tiffanyt92 (Jul 27, 2015)

The body balm and sunscreen both say full size on the card. The scrub is 4oz. Total value is about $77!!

The smell of that body balm is for sure growing on me!!


----------



## LadyGordon (Jul 27, 2015)

Ugh, I haven't even received a shipping notice, now I really can't wait!


----------



## Tiffanyt92 (Jul 27, 2015)

I did not receive shipping notice either! It didn't even show up in my USPS account!


----------



## biancardi (Jul 27, 2015)

mine was supposed to be delivered today, but it is a no-show  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## PA Anna (Jul 27, 2015)

My box showed up today! It's really pretty with the pink and white shredded paper. My scrub is Mango. I haven't opened anything yet because the heat got to the products. I'm sure everything will be fine in the morning.


----------



## biancardi (Jul 28, 2015)

I got mine today!  And the heat did it no favors - haha

I got the scrub in citrusy - so happy with that!  The sunscreen is really more like a moisturizer, imho - it isn't as thick - did anyone else have to "shake" it to mix it up?  I wonder if it was the heat that caused it to separate?

the balm was completely liquid, but now it is finally getting to a solid.  Its scent is really light - I don't smell anything much - a light vanilla, but nothing amazing at this point...maybe it was too warm when I sniffed it.

I am surprised how much I love the nailpolish - it reminds me of papaya's!


----------



## Geek2 (Jul 28, 2015)

can't wait to get mine!


----------



## Saffyra (Jul 29, 2015)

What a great box!!

I like the Previse serum that I got in a boxycharm so I'm interested in the sunscreen. I just wish it was more of a moisturizer than the ingredients indicate that it is. Bummer. But it uses my fave sunscreen ingredients so it will absolutely get used.

The balm has licorice root in it so it does have a little of that scent. Lucky me, I love that and it's so silky smooth!

My sugar scrub is coconut and makes my mouth water.

I think the nail polish is a great color for toes  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## LadyGordon (Jul 30, 2015)

I agree this is a great box! I'm loving everything in it and will use it all. And I honestly don't mind that it seems to come at the end of the month, as all my other subs come either early or mid month. So it's a nice ending to the month!


----------



## Geek2 (Jul 30, 2015)

I got my box also and love everything in it. What a great box! I'll definitely use everything in the box. This subscription is one of the best.


----------



## Geek2 (Jul 30, 2015)

I like the idea of using the polish on the toes as @@Saffyra suggested. Great color for summer. I got the scrub in French Vanilla pear and it scent is great. I see now about the scent of the licorice in the balm but I don't think it's too strong. I'm going to try and and see how I feel about the scent once it's on. I'm hoping it's not too strong.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20">


----------



## Saffyra (Jul 30, 2015)

Saffyra said:


> What a great box!!
> 
> I like the Previse serum that I got in a boxycharm so I'm interested in the sunscreen. I just wish it was more of a moisturizer than the ingredients indicate that it is. Bummer. But it uses my fave sunscreen ingredients so it will absolutely get used.
> 
> ...


I have to correct myself. There is no licorice root in this balm... that was a totally different body balm that I got in a different box. Derp.  

That tonka bean does have a really interesting scent, though!


----------



## LetsGeaux (Jul 31, 2015)

**WARNING RIDICULOUS BEHAVIOR AHEAD**  I recd the email about the Back to School Kloverbox for kids.  I don't have any.  My nieces and nephews are in college.  But I want one.  AND SOMETHING WILL BE PERSONALIZED!!  I love Kloverbox entirely too much.


----------



## Geek2 (Jul 31, 2015)

I'm seriously considering the Back To school box. I have school age kids but none that would be interested in these type of things I don't think other than maybe my daughter but it would totally depend on what it is. The box would be more for me than anything.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20">


----------



## Tiffanyt92 (Jul 31, 2015)

I'll be the Negative Nancy here.....this just means the August box is going to ship late!!

LOVING the balm!!


----------



## biancardi (Jul 31, 2015)

Tiffanyt92 said:


> I'll be the Negative Nancy here.....this just means the August box is going to ship late!!
> 
> LOVING the balm!!



I hope not - that would mean FOUR MONTHS IN A ROW with late shipping!  GRRR


----------



## PA Anna (Jul 31, 2015)

Sorry, Kloverbox, I had the same first thought. I don't want my August box to be late! My second thought was that i want a box personalized for me - make it girly and colorful please  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />. My third thought - Of course, I am going to order it. I have a 7 year old boy. Perfect.


----------



## Geek2 (Aug 3, 2015)

The Back To School Kloverbox is now available for order


----------



## PA Anna (Aug 4, 2015)

I ordered the Back to School Box for my little guy.  The August theme is Detox and Diminish  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> . I wonder what will be in it.

I am going to place my Kosmotology order in the next few days using the discount code. Any suggestions?


----------



## Geek2 (Aug 5, 2015)

Here is a spoiler for the back to school box from their facebook



Spoiler


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Aug 20, 2015)

Does anyone have the Flutterfly scrub discount code? I stupidly thre away my card! Thanks.


----------



## biancardi (Aug 20, 2015)

@@Krystyn Lowe it is KloverBox15

I toss my cards too, but since I blog about the box, I take a photo of it and post it there - so I always have the coupons!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Geek2 (Aug 24, 2015)

I just got a shipping notice. So excited! I love Kloverbox.


----------



## PA Anna (Aug 24, 2015)

I received a tracking email today! I wonder if the Back to School box will ship in late August or early September.


----------



## nicepenguins (Aug 27, 2015)

Just got mine! Theme is detox and diminish.

Angel face botanicals super detox facial cleanser 2.3 oz $13.00

Jacqs organics fancy detox cleansing bar $6

Bedrock and bloom smart ash tooth powder $3

Michelle dermeceuticals --wrinkle spot treatment $38.50

Traditional medicines organic herbal tea supplement samples two bags

Sorry I can't type more I'm nursing a baby and watching a three year old!


----------



## biancardi (Aug 27, 2015)

ohhh nice!!  I am looking forward to getting home now - it is waiting for me!


----------



## PA Anna (Aug 27, 2015)

My younger son opened the box for me. He saved the best (in his eyes) for last. He was excited that we received seeds  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Traditional Medicinals did a great job designing their tea bags. The little guy doesn't believe me when I tell him they are not seeds. Seeds are important in our house.

I'm excited to see the Angel Face Botanicals Cleanser despite the aloe. I purchased the toner (has aloe)  after trying it out in my Goodebox. I'll give it to my sister if it irritates my face.

The Jacq's Organics detox soap has an outdoor woodsy smell to me. It has pine in it. I think it is going to be one of those soaps that smells a little different to everyone. I love pine forests and associate them with calmness and happiness.

I received the Bedrock and Bloom Smart Ash in the July Vegan Cut Beauty Box. I've looked at it. I haven't been brave enough to try it. Now I have double the reasons to try it.

I'm excited to see Mychelle! I loved every product that I tried. I like that it has a roller ball application.

Everything looks great! I think it was worth the wait.


----------



## biancardi (Aug 27, 2015)

I LOVE my box!!  I am going off to brush my teeth now with the smart ash...

Kloverbox should do a quarterly detox box...just sayin'  This has to be one of the best boxes they have done (with the exception of that fantastic box with all of the citrus products in it!)


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Aug 28, 2015)

Really digging this box, love the scent of the bar soap and facial cleanser. I'm hoping in the shower with both right now, then I'm gonna brush my teeth, put some of the serum on and have some tea. I love boxes I can dig into and use all at once, they did a fantastic job. This box continues to be my favorite every month, so many unusual products I've never tried!


----------



## Saffyra (Aug 31, 2015)

Just got my box and I'm so happy. I LOVE charcoal in my skincare!  My skin always looks great after I use my Origins Charcoal Mask so I'm happy to try this new cleanser. And the Mychelle has amazing ingredients. So happy with this box. 

Not gonna try that SmartAsh though. Blarg. Who has time to sit around with charcoal in their mouth for 5 mins. And you're not supposed to swallow it! I can't keep my mouth closed that long  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## biancardi (Aug 31, 2015)

Saffyra said:


> Just got my box and I'm so happy. I LOVE charcoal in my skincare!  My skin always looks great after I use my Origins Charcoal Mask so I'm happy to try this new cleanser. And the Mychelle has amazing ingredients. So happy with this box.
> 
> Not gonna try that SmartAsh though. Blarg. Who has time to sit around with charcoal in their mouth for 5 mins. And you're not supposed to swallow it! I can't keep my mouth closed that long  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


not five minutes - just 2 minutes - and you just brush your teeth just like normal toothpaste! 

You can swallow it, it isn't harmful - I read their FAQ's.  But just like you wouldn't swallow normal toothpaste as a rule, you shouldn't here either.


----------



## Geek2 (Aug 31, 2015)

I just got mine also and love it! I love the theme of detox. Can't wait to try these products. Not sure about using the ash either but @@biancardi 's explanation makes me feel better. Thanks for the info!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20">


----------



## biancardi (Aug 31, 2015)

@@Reija I figure this is just a throw back to tooth powders which were very common pre-WWII.  Toothpaste was not invented until the late 1800's!  (yep, I google'd ahhaa)

I like this because it isn't abrasive like the white strips or whitening toothpastes.  My enamel is getting thinner as I get older and that is not good - I don't want all of my teeth to be crowned!


----------



## Saffyra (Aug 31, 2015)

Ok, whew! The last one I got (not from kloverbox) said to swish it in your mouth for 3-5 minutes and that turned me off even though it's supposed to actually work.


----------



## biancardi (Aug 31, 2015)

Saffyra said:


> Ok, whew! The last one I got (not from kloverbox) said to swish it in your mouth for 3-5 minutes and that turned me off even though it's supposed to actually work.


that is so weird!!  I wouldn't have used it either, if those were the instructions I got - blech!


----------



## Miccarty2 (Sep 1, 2015)

I really like the theme of this box!  I haven't tried the soap yet, but I like the idea of it.  I already drink the dandelion tea, and like it, so getting more is always a good thing.

Dumb question perhaps... but where on your face are you all applying the MyChelle Wrinkle Spot Treatment?  I just rolled it around my eyes, and then on the creases at the corner of my mouth.  It seemed like there weren't really explicit instructions!  I'm assuming it's more for crows feet than for forehead creases?


----------



## biancardi (Sep 1, 2015)

@@Miccarty2 I love the soap - it is a body soap and the more I use it, the more the "veining" in the soap appears - it reminds me of black marble!

the wrinkle spot treatment - I am just using it around fine lines - like my eyes and my || between my brows   I don't think it is for deeper lines, I could be wrong

I love dandelion tea too!  Great stuff


----------



## Saffyra (Sep 1, 2015)

Miccarty2 said:


> I really like the theme of this box!  I haven't tried the soap yet, but I like the idea of it.  I already drink the dandelion tea, and like it, so getting more is always a good thing.
> 
> Dumb question perhaps... but where on your face are you all applying the MyChelle Wrinkle Spot Treatment?  I just rolled it around my eyes, and then on the creases at the corner of my mouth.  It seemed like there weren't really explicit instructions!  I'm assuming it's more for crows feet than for forehead creases?


On their website it's classified as an eye treatment but really anywhere is fine. I used mine the same places you did  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Geek2 (Sep 2, 2015)

I just love the theme of this box. I drank the dandelion tea last night. The first time I've tasted dandelion tea even though I'm a tea drinker and I really liked it. I also used the face cleanser and the bar soap. I really liked them. I used the smart ash as well and that was an interesting experience to brush the teeth with.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20"> Very different from anything I've used before. I haven't tried the wrinkle treatment yet but definitely will soon. Good to know that it can be applied to any wrinkles. I definitely need that.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20">


----------



## nicepenguins (Sep 22, 2015)

I just got my shipping notification for this month's box! I seem to get this one relatively early so I'll check back in here when I get it. Hoping for a back to school box for us grownups too  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Geek2 (Sep 22, 2015)

I just got my shipping notice too. Can't wait to get it.


----------



## nicepenguins (Sep 24, 2015)

Spoilers on Instagram. Looks like a baggu bag, one love organics skin savior, some kind of oil, and a chamomile candle.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## JenniferV (Sep 24, 2015)

Loved this month!


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Sep 25, 2015)

This is seriously a great month! I got a candle in smoke and something else, lol, but it smells so good! I love that we got two home Thibgs and how cute is the elephant baggu? That one love organics balm is great, I just used it as a cleanser to take my makeup off and a little goes a very long way. The oil will get used too! This continues to be my favorite sub out of the 15 or so I get!


----------



## biancardi (Sep 25, 2015)

looks great! I am on vacation, but I cannot wait to get home to see it - lol.  I can't use the facial oil - it states if you are acne prone, not to use it.  Do we have a kloverbox swap thread?


----------



## Geek2 (Sep 25, 2015)

biancardi said:


> Do we have a kloverbox swap thread?


I didn't see one so I just created it. Here it is https://www.makeuptalk.com/f/topic/138093-kloverbox-swaps/


----------



## Geek2 (Sep 25, 2015)

My box just got here. Can't wait to open it


----------



## Geek2 (Sep 25, 2015)

I just opened the box. This box is amazing! Even after seeing the spoiler, I was so excited to open it and everything is packaged so cute, so seeing the spoiler didn't really spoil it for me.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20"> This is definitely one of my favorite subs. I'm looking forward to using everything in the box.


----------



## LadyGordon (Sep 25, 2015)

This is definitely one of my favorite subs, I love everything in it. The balm is awesome and only takes a very small amount when using as a cleanser, so will last me for awhile. I love the candle, smells so good. Enjoying everything this month!


----------



## Saffyra (Sep 25, 2015)

This month was AMAZING!


----------



## Tiffanyt92 (Sep 25, 2015)

I thought I would be able to quit this box....turns out I was wrong!!

Luckily, I was able to get the September box through the end of summer sale!!

Hooray! I'm never leaving again!!


----------



## tealiy (Oct 7, 2015)

I ordered the September box during the sale too!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> This is my first time buying from Kloverbox - is their shipping normally this slow?


----------



## Saiza (Oct 7, 2015)

I always love the reviews of this box, and I've always wanted to subscribe but I don't. I don't know what I'm waiting for lol every month is a fantastic box. Hopefully it's not too late for October's box, September's looked awesome. I was able to swap for the candle though and love it.


----------



## Tiffanyt92 (Oct 7, 2015)

Shipping is always slow! My advice - don't even think about when it is going to arrive - just enjoy it when it does!!


----------



## nicepenguins (Nov 4, 2015)

Mine arrived today! I get this sub earlier than others do for some reason. They had a problem getting one of the products in time, so this box feels a little light, but I really love two of the items (and the last few boxes have been high value) so it doesn't bother me at all.

1. Foxy and Winston organic kitchen towel (brown hedgehog print) $16

2. Red flower hand and face towelettes ($1.50)

3. Bee's wrap sandwich wrap in clover print $10.00

4. Goodie Girl quinoa chocolate chip cookies $1.00

Everything is really nice, and I'll love the hedgie towel and sandwich wrap.


----------



## Tiffanyt92 (Nov 4, 2015)

I like my box but I don't looooooove it.

The sandwich bag has an interesting smell. I like it, but don't want my sandwich to taste like it. I can smell it on my hands after holding it for just a few minutes.

If this was my first box, I might be disappointed. This box has been consistently good, so I don't mind a meh box every once in a while.


----------



## biancardi (Nov 4, 2015)

actually, I think I might like it as it has more lifestyle items in it!   I am not a fan of red flower scents too much so it should be interesting to see which ones were put in here.


----------



## Saffyra (Nov 4, 2015)

I love the kitchen towel. Mine has artichokes on it. I want moaaar!

I don't like redflower much. I've yet to be impressed by anything from them.

The beeswax wrap is really interesting. I have some from Hamptons Lane and it's great. You can wash it and reuse it. It's basically a really tough, sort of sticky, thick, reusable plastic wrap. I use it to put over containers in the fridge.

I'm totally down for using the sandwich wrap.

Definitely a light month but it's not undervalue which is good. And, yeah, the last few months have been so outrageously worth it that one equal value box doesn't bother me. Overall this is one of my favorite subscriptions.


----------



## Audrey Miles (Nov 4, 2015)

I usually love Kloverbox but this box was a miss for me. The sandwich wrap is not something I will use and the towel was ok but it doesn't go with my decor. I think it is hard putting lifestyle items in a subscription box because of peoples tastes.


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Nov 5, 2015)

I love the towel and sandwich wrap, could take or leave Quinoa cookies and the facial wipes. I'm also cool with a lower value vox since they're nornally stellar!


----------



## Saiza (Nov 5, 2015)

Do you get a tracking email for Kloverbox? I signed up for a 3 month sub and November is my first month, but I haven't received an email with tracking yet. When I logged in today it said one box had already shipped?


----------



## biancardi (Nov 5, 2015)

Saiza said:


> Do you get a tracking email for Kloverbox? I signed up for a 3 month sub and November is my first month, but I haven't received an email with tracking yet. When I logged in today it said one box had already shipped?



if november is your first month, you won't get it until later this month.  This box here is the october one as it went out really late.

yes, I always get a tracking number now.  It could be that the system means that your payment has been processed - not sure.  Kelly at kloverbox is really good at responding to emails (give her about 1 or 2 days to respond) so you should ask her  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## biancardi (Nov 5, 2015)

Audrey Miles said:


> I usually love Kloverbox but this box was a miss for me. The sandwich wrap is not something I will use and the towel was ok but it doesn't go with my decor. I think it is hard putting lifestyle items in a subscription box because of peoples tastes.


 /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I agree.  It is also hard putting beauty items too - I loathed last month's box - the one that everyone loved - because the products were totally unsuitable for my skin type.   The only item I liked was the elephant bag.

Nice thing is, I can gift those items that I don't like/can't use.


----------



## LadyGordon (Nov 5, 2015)

Saffyra said:


> I love the kitchen towel. Mine has artichokes on it. I want moaaar!
> 
> I don't like redflower much. I've yet to be impressed by anything from them.
> 
> ...



I'm glad you mentioned how you use the sandwich wrap, because of the strong smell there was no way I'd use it to wrap a sandwich, but was hoping I could find another way to use it. Hopefully after washing it a time or two it won't smell so strongly, as I like the idea of it.

I like the kitchen towel, I also got the artichoke design, which the color doesn't match anything but I'm still happy to use it.

This was a very light box, but I don't mind since the previous boxes have had such a high value. I like trying such diverse products so I just renewed for another 6 months.


----------



## Audrey Miles (Nov 5, 2015)

biancardi said:


> /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I agree.  It is also hard putting beauty items too - I loathed last month's box - the one that everyone loved - because the products were totally unsuitable for my skin type.   The only item I liked was the elephant bag.
> 
> Nice thing is, I can gift those items that I don't like/can't use.


Thats a great point. Usually when it is all makeup I don't mind because that seems easier to get rid of. I can sell, swap, use, abuse, or throw away! But this sandwich wrap is such an odd item, only people who know of it are going to be interested in it. Not to mention the smell is off-putting for food. I am sure it is fine, I just don't know if I feel comfortable having it around my chicken salad sandwich.


----------



## Saiza (Nov 5, 2015)

biancardi said:


> if november is your first month, you won't get it until later this month.  This box here is the october one as it went out really late.
> 
> yes, I always get a tracking number now.  It could be that the system means that your payment has been processed - not sure.  Kelly at kloverbox is really good at responding to emails (give her about 1 or 2 days to respond) so you should ask her  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Thanks Biancardi!


----------



## Geek2 (Nov 5, 2015)

I got my box too and like it. I don't think it's as good as some of the others in the past but overall I'm happy because I'll be able to use the items and I like to support up and coming brands/designers so it's nice to see them included in the box. I have to eat gluten free for health reasons so I'm happy I can eat the cookies.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20"> Also the towel is really cute. My daughter can use the sandwich wrap for lunches. I can see though how this box might not be so fitting for some though.


----------



## biancardi (Nov 5, 2015)

Audrey Miles said:


> Thats a great point. Usually when it is all makeup I don't mind because that seems easier to get rid of. I can sell, swap, use, abuse, or throw away! But this sandwich wrap is such an odd item, only people who know of it are going to be interested in it. Not to mention the smell is off-putting for food. I am sure it is fine, I just don't know if I feel comfortable having it around my chicken salad sandwich.


For very off beat items or weird things, I have a home for them in my "collection" at work.  I bring in weird stuff and they line the top of my bookshelves in my office - it is a convo starter.  Like I have a inflatable gold crown (from game of thrones) that everyone likes to put on!! haha


----------



## Saiza (Nov 23, 2015)

I just got my tracking for the November box, it's supposed to be delivered tomorrow! Can't wait for my first Kloverbox, I've been dying to try it for months.


----------



## Geek2 (Nov 23, 2015)

I got a shipping notice too! Can't wait!


----------



## Tiffanyt92 (Nov 23, 2015)

Got my box!

Q.C. Naturals timmy's toner

MudLOVE thankful bracelet

Love Bottle - glass water bottle

Sage Orange deodorant from Meraki Botanicals.

I'm thankful that the water bottle wasn't broken. That was a RISKY way to send that!!





Sorry for the terrible photo! I can never do it right!


----------



## LadyGordon (Nov 23, 2015)

Thanks for posting Tiffanyt92! My box is at home waiting for me, fingers crossed the water bottle is  not broken!!!


----------



## Geek2 (Nov 23, 2015)

Thank you @@Tiffanyt92 for the picture! I just got mine too. Luckily the water bottle wasn't broken. It seems to be thick glass so maybe that's why it arrived safely. Hope everyone's boxes arrive safely.


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Nov 24, 2015)

Just opened my box, I LOVE it. The water bottle is great, everything will be used, and that's some seriously fast shipping. They're all the way across the country from me and it just shipped two days ago. I assume also because the glass is so thick is why it didn't break, can't believe they didn't bubble wrap it though, bit risky.


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Nov 24, 2015)

I just noticed the water bottles are different, mine has black designs on it!


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Nov 24, 2015)

Sorry it's so dark, tried to lighten it up a bit, my flash is being derpy.


----------



## biancardi (Nov 24, 2015)

I love this month!!  My water bottle had the world etched on the side and using the world image as the letter "O", it states

One World

One Love

where the O is the globe of the world.


----------



## Geek2 (Nov 26, 2015)

Here is a spoiler for December from their email



Spoiler


----------



## Tiffanyt92 (Nov 29, 2015)

Signed up for the 6 month deal - can't beat $18 a box! However, it seems like locking in the monthly rate at $20 might have been a better deal!

I always pick the wrong deal - it's just like the line at the grocery store....I never pick the right one!!


----------



## Geek2 (Nov 30, 2015)

Tiffanyt92 said:


> I always pick the wrong deal - it's just like the line at the grocery store....I never pick the right one!!


so true for me too! I always miss out on the great deals or pick the wrong one and the same with lines at the store. Every time I'm in a line I just smile now because the lines around me keep going while mine is not moving or is moving at a snails pace.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20">


----------



## Geek2 (Dec 22, 2015)

I just got a shipping notice.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20">


----------



## LadyGordon (Dec 22, 2015)

Reija said:


> I just got a shipping notice.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Me too, scheduled to arrive the day after Christmas...nice after Christmas present to me!


----------



## Saffyra (Dec 23, 2015)

Oooo! Kloverbox will start shipping to Canada in early 2016!

The email also said that the December spoiler didn't get it's labels made in time so they chose a different product from the same line with the same value to replace it.

The original December spoiler will show up in a future box.


----------



## Geek2 (Dec 25, 2015)

My Kloverbox came just in time for Christmas.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20">


----------



## Tiffanyt92 (Dec 26, 2015)

I think Kloverbox is lucky to have such loyal customers! It just isn't acceptable to say "oops sorry, I couldn't get the spoiler ready in time". I wish there would have been an option to skip this month since the spoiler wasn't available. Not that I would have taken it, but it's not right to promise customers something then not provide it.


----------



## LetsGeaux (Dec 26, 2015)

I think it's part of being a realist. People are quick to criticize others, but expect people to understand when something happens that is out of THEIR control. It's a treat that's less than $20, I'm not going to get upset over it. Kloverbox does an excellent job of curation &amp; every once in a while there is a hiccup. Kinda like life.


----------



## Saffyra (Dec 26, 2015)

It seems like it would be the Balanced Guru product, right? Wasn't that the spoiler? I don't think Kloverbox would be responsible for those labels, would they? It could have been something totally out of their control.

Either way, it's a learning experience on both sides. Customers either accept the fact the spoiler isn't in there and enjoy what they actually received or they get upset at the change in plans and cancel.

Kloverbox learns that they need to be absolutely positive on the spoiler before spoiling it, whether they want to work with a company that can't meet it's deadlines (which throws off Kloverboxes deadlines, as well) and they learn what happens subscriber-wise when something like this happens (cancellations, complaints, etc).

For a small business I'm a LOT more flexible than I would be with say, Popsugar, who has been doing this for umpteen years. (And even then, I'm very laid back so it would have to be a whopper of a spoiler swap- like Tarte for Pop Beauty or something).

That being said, I wish all subscriptions offered an easy Skip option! It would make being addicted to sub boxes so much easier.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## LadyGordon (Dec 27, 2015)

Reija said:


> My Kloverbox came just in time for Christmas.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Mine did as well and I love it! I don't mind the change on the spoiler, I like the body oil myself. Hope to see the body butter in a future box as Kelly said.


----------



## Saffyra (Dec 30, 2015)

I got my box and Im in love. I adore the Hello perfume so this box has a ton of value for me. Everything was so perfect for winter! I also don't mind the spoiler change either since I prefer a body oil over a butter any day. I don't know how she get such awesome stuff! Is there any other box of this type that even comes close to the values this one has?


----------



## Geek2 (Dec 31, 2015)

I think Kloverbox is one of the best and I'm happy to be a subscriber. I didn't mind the body oil because I'm always looking to try new natural body oils. I ended up gifting the Hello perfume for Christmas to a family member and she was so happy to get it.


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Dec 31, 2015)

I love Kloverbox so hard, I know some months are a little meh for some people and the shipping has been late in and off but they are great communicators and they get the best products. I've discovered some new holy grail things through this sub. Also didn't mind the body oil, way more moisturizing this time of year for my skin. I even use oils to shave with right now, it leaves my skin so smooth but the shower SO slippery, lol. Almost killed the oldest the other day. Oops.


----------



## Saiza (Jan 11, 2016)

My subscription just renewed on January 8th, well before I ever receive a box. I've been messaging them on their website to cancel and get a refund. But no one responds back. I cancelled the new three month sub, but I want a refund, not another three months.


----------



## LadyGordon (Jan 26, 2016)

Anyone heard anything about the January Kloverbox?


----------



## Miccarty2 (Jan 26, 2016)

I haven't received any shipping info yet. I can't remember, I don't think I've seen any theme or spoiler info either.

I just rejoined with the Black Friday deal, so January was my first month of a six month sub. It was okay for me. I'm just way overloaded with body oils/lotions, so I gifted the body oil to a friend. I like the product but I'm still using up the tonka balm and coconut cream from last year!

Anyway, hoping for some lifestyle items this month. Fingers crossed!


----------



## Geek2 (Jan 26, 2016)

I haven't seen any spoilers or shipping info yet either. Hope we get something soon.


----------



## Tiffanyt92 (Jan 29, 2016)

Has anyone heard anything? I've been watching my USPS account and there isn't even a label created. Also looks like posts are getting deleted on the FB page.

Fingers crossed boxes ship soon!


----------



## LadyGordon (Jan 29, 2016)

I got a shipping notice!   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Tiffanyt92 (Jan 29, 2016)

Me too!!


----------



## Geek2 (Jan 30, 2016)

I got shipment notice too! Can't wait!


----------



## Tiffanyt92 (Jan 30, 2016)

Saw this on FB:

 It was my intention to bring on a fulfillment facility for January and it didn’t happen in time. It has been frustrating for me to see the growth in Kloverbox and not deliver on time. In February, the fulfillment facility is taking over box packing and shipping. I am confident this will allow me the time to discover more amazing products and deliver products on time to my VERY valued subscribers!
There are so many exciting things in the works, a new website that is more user friendly, earlier shipping in the month and better products!

Please allow me to prove it to you! Kloverbox is my baby and this has been an overwhelming month, but nothing that can’t be fixed!

Have a wonderful, wonderful weekend!

Warmest Regards,
Kelly Ross


----------



## InTheLou (Feb 1, 2016)

Someone got their box on MSA.  It looks pretty disappointing.


----------



## Tiffanyt92 (Feb 1, 2016)

It sucks. 2 products and a snack which contains "rennit".... which isn't even a real thing. If it's rennet, then it's not vegetarian. That would be really disappointing coming from KBox.


----------



## theori3 (Feb 1, 2016)

Tiffanyt92 said:


> It sucks. 2 products and a snack which contains "rennit".... which isn't even a real thing. If it's rennet, then it's not vegetarian. That would be really disappointing coming from KBox.


Rennet can be obtained through vegetable and microbial sources.


----------



## Tiffanyt92 (Feb 1, 2016)

I'm not interested in taking that chance.


----------



## Geek2 (Feb 1, 2016)

I just got mine. Here is the pic.



Spoiler



I'm looking forward to using the mask. The desktop calendar is cute. Maybe not the best Kloverbox but it's still cute.


----------



## LadyGordon (Feb 1, 2016)

Just got mine as well. I can't say that i am thrilled with this box by any means, but I'm willing to give it a try. Hoping next months is better. I have found a lot of products that I've enjoyed through this subscription, so a month that doesn't do it for me I can live with.


----------



## Tiffanyt92 (Feb 1, 2016)

Maybe I'm just crabby bc it's Monday but I was soooooooo looking forward to this box! I got home from work - really had to use the bathroom but really wanted to open my KBox. Yes...I brought it into the bathroom with me!!

I am looking forward to the mask. The thing I like best about this box is that it introduces me to new items. I may not like everything, but I love trying new things! This box isn't about high value items to me. I count on PopSugar for that!

But a calendar?!?! I just don't understand how this fits into Kloverbox. It is super cute, but something I would expect in DottieBox (if that even still exists!!!).

I'll enjoy the mask and the calendar because life is too short to let a sub box ruin my day! Hopefully next month will be better.....


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Feb 2, 2016)

I really really love the mask in this months box, I just finished a full size of it, so this came at a great time. I've purchased this mask a few times. I figure I pay 20ish for this sub and as long as I get that in usable to me product a month I'm happy. If someone couldn't use this mask then that would make this month really sucky. Sorry for whoever is disappointed though, hopefully February is better.


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Feb 2, 2016)

Is the snack supposed to be vegetarian?? I mean, they're cheese puffs so I didn't think so.


----------



## Tiffanyt92 (Feb 2, 2016)

Vegetarians eat cheese, but avoid cheeses that contain rennet (an enzyme produced in the intestines of animals). There are cheeses that have vegetable based rennet, but that would usually be specified on the ingredients.

Maybe it's because I'm "one of those" vegetarians that I find it difficult to accept a non-vegetarian item in a cruelty free box. I suppose it is possible that it is vegetable based rennet, but I spent about 20 minutes looking for any information I could find about this product and I didn't find anything. I even called the company.


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Feb 2, 2016)

Tiffanyt92 said:


> Vegetarians eat cheese, but avoid cheeses that contain rennet (an enzyme produced in the intestines of animals). There are cheeses that have vegetable based rennet, but that would usually be specified on the ingredients.
> 
> Maybe it's because I'm "one of those" vegetarians that I find it difficult to accept a non-vegetarian item in a cruelty free box. I suppose it is possible that it is vegetable based rennet, but I spent about 20 minutes looking for any information I could find about this product and I didn't find anything. I even called the company.


Totally understand, sorry if I offended you, I was thinking vegan not vegetarian. Were you able to speak to anyone at the company?


----------



## Geek2 (Feb 2, 2016)

I thought vegan first as well not vegetarian. I'm glad they are gluten free so I can try them but a snack is a hard one to send in any box especially a box like this.


----------



## Tiffanyt92 (Feb 2, 2016)

I was not offended at all!! I don't expect anyone to understand my crazy diet rules  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />. Heck, I don't even understand them half the time! I can't tell you the number of times I've been half way through eating something only to realize it wasn't vegetarian! Like gravy.....didn't realize that wasn't vegetarian......haha!

I didn't get through to the company - it was a voicemail and I didn't leave a message. I can't find this product anywhere online - it's not even listed on the company's website.

Looking forward to trying the mask tonight. People really seem to love it!


----------



## Geek2 (Feb 2, 2016)

I'm with you about diet rules @@Tiffanyt92!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20"> Thanks for clarifying and for being understanding. Mine are confusing as well. I went to lunch today with a friend I haven't seen in so long and while reading the menu, my friend kept thinking I can't eat anything there. There were plenty of choices for me.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20"> I don't expect other people to know or understand my dietary craziness. :lol:  

I'm looking forward to using the mask too. I meant to use it last night but was too tired. Tonight is another night to try and see if I can make it without falling asleep sitting on the couch almost instantly. :lol:


----------



## Tiffanyt92 (Feb 2, 2016)

As much as I wanted to go to bed, I knew I had to try the mask!

First impressions are great!  My skin is really soft and I have to say my pores look a little better and my face isn't as red as it normally is!!  

I didn't get any tingling or burning, but I also put a very light layer on.  I didn't want to take any chances and I am too lazy to do a patch test!

Not sure how I feel about the smell....What is it??  Ben Gay? Vicks?  I just can't figure it out!!!


----------



## Geek2 (Feb 2, 2016)

Sounds good @@Tiffanyt92! I'm going to open mine now and see. You got me intrigued by the smell comment. I have to check it out now! I'm too lazy to do patch tests too.


----------



## Geek2 (Feb 2, 2016)

The mask seems to have like a herbal scent. Can't quite put my finger on it.


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Feb 3, 2016)

I lurve the smell, it's kinda herbal-y and fresh to me. You all aren't missing a thing with that snack! The apples were good but I found the cheese things, which are just straight up Gouda cheese, nasty! Like really gross imo. Just give me some fair trade chocolate and we'll be all good!

My daughters best frien is vegan and I always feel so bad when she stays the night because we have very few vegan friendly things in he house besides fruit and veggies. I didn't realize how much flavorings and colorings take something that APPEARS to be vegan friendly and turns it into a no go real fast. And gelatin, that stuff is in so much. Nothing's safe, I could never go vegan, too much effort, lol.


----------



## Geek2 (Feb 3, 2016)

I used the mask last night and it was really nice. It seemed to really detox the skin. I didn't mind the herbal smell once it was on. My skin was smooth and the pores looked better after.


----------



## Tiffanyt92 (Feb 17, 2016)

I got a shipping notice today!! I'm soooo excited!


----------



## Geek2 (Feb 18, 2016)

I got it too! Can't wait!!


----------



## Geek2 (Feb 20, 2016)

my box arrived! The theme is so cute for February



Spoiler


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Feb 24, 2016)

Man I love this box, this month had the greatest curation, everything went so well together.


----------



## Tiffanyt92 (Feb 24, 2016)

I am loving that cleanser!  The smell is fantastic!

And that mask from last month.....it's so amazing!


----------



## Saiza (Mar 11, 2016)

I know everyone loves Kloverbox and just raves about their customer service. But I've had nothing but a terrible experience with their customer service. On January 7th I was charged again for another three months; the previous three months were very disappointing and not worth the value for me. I finally got my January box February 1st, so into the next month. I emailed Kloverbox several times and FB messaged them to get no response in January, I filed a dispute with my bank to reverse the charge. They credited it to me; but yesterday I got a letter saying I was going to be charged anyway Kloverbox provided proof I got my box. Well they provided I got a box FEBRUARY 1st, which was the January box; I NEVER got a February box. So I called my box this morning to say I was charged; yet never received a February box and it's already mix March, I doubt I'll get a March box. I left a post on Kloverbox's FB page last night, it's already been removed and they've blocked me so that I can't make any post or even message them. 

   Their FB is truly deceptive, that people can't leave honest opinions if they're at all negative. They get blocked from their FB. I don't like any sub box company that removes negative opinions, why not let customers see the real reviews? They send out free boxes every month to bloggers and youtubers; but can't send a box to someone who was actually charged for it? Their customer service is horrible, I've had no responses to my various emails; everyone else claims that they have great CS and they always respond. Just take a word of caution if you're thinking of signing up for Kloverbox. Shipping is EXTREMELY late, often get the box the next month. And they auto-renew you when you first signed up. Like I guess I originally signed up October 7th, so I was auto-renewed on January 7th. I didn't get an October box, only November which was fine, so I got Nov, Dec, and Jan. But I don't like being charged so early when you don't get the box till the end of the month or into the next month. 

   Then they can't respond to any of my emails is ridiculous. You know who has great customer service? Book of the Month club, they specifically state no refunds on their website. But I was auto-renewed and I asked to cancel my subscription and they offered a refund. They responded within 24 hours and immediately offered me a refund instead of the next three months of boxes. Hell I've even had great luck with Glossybox, which I know everyone else complains about; but they've always responded to my FB messages and have sent replacement products and refunded subscriptions. So just a word of caution against Kloverbox; if anyone is thinking of signing up, DON'T!!


----------



## Geek2 (Mar 11, 2016)

Sorry to hear you've had such trouble @Saiza. It's great to hear both positive and negative things about Kloverbox and sub boxes in general so that other people can make up their mind by reading both sides.


----------



## Saiza (Mar 11, 2016)

Exactly @@Reija! I like to hear the negative and the positive, not just have a whole company block you from their site. I mean I've signed up for some bad boxes like Luna for You, it was terrible, they had all kinds of terrible comments and reviews on their FB; but they didn't remove them all. I even got a counterfeit item of a cheap product, that was the last straw for me and I canceled. Even Lip Monthly, tons of negative comments on their FB; I never had a bad experience and was even easy to cancel. But lots of people have issues or problems with canceling, etc. They didn't use to remove those, not so sure now.


----------



## Tiffanyt92 (Mar 20, 2016)

My box is scheduled for delivery tomorrow!!


----------



## Geek2 (Mar 21, 2016)

I got my Kloverbox!



Spoiler



I like the candle, and the face mask. I'm interested in trying the laundry soap and the little bag I'll toss in my purse. Overall a good one I think.


----------



## Saiza (Mar 21, 2016)

Magically after I tried to dispute the charge again with my box, lo and behold a February box ships, and a March box at the same time. It's amazing, it's not even the end of the month yet. I wasn't even going to get a February box that I was charged for if my bank hadn't disputed the charge. I'm so very disappointed in this company, how they handle things, their customer service and blocking me on FB and removing any negative reviews or comments. But I did get the March box and it was pretty good, as much as it pains me to say. But I will NEVER EVER EVER re-sub to this company.


----------



## Tiffanyt92 (Mar 21, 2016)

I think I've finally reached sub box overload! This is a great box - nice mix of items. I'm excited to try everything in it. However, I just have so much of this stuff already! And I don't use any of it!

I get a box.

Unload all the stuff onto the sub box shelf.

Never look at it again.

Repeat multiple times per month.

I really love all my subs but I just don't want anymore stuff!! I'm so tempted to sign up for Serendipity - such fun stuff at a great price. I just can't justify getting anymore stuff!! I've also gotten off the Sephora wait list - my first box comes this month. I don't need anymore darn samples!!

What's a girl to do...... It's tough being a sub box junkie!


----------



## Geek2 (Mar 21, 2016)

Tiffanyt92 said:


> I get a box. Unload all the stuff onto the sub box shelf. Never look at it again. Repeat multiple times per month.


This is so me!! I know this is crazy. I'm trying to get better at using things and trying to come up with a system where I actually use the samples/products I get fairly soon. This is the never ending problem with getting too many subs! But it's too hard to cut back


----------



## Tiffanyt92 (Apr 17, 2016)

Anyone get a shipping notice yet?


----------



## Geek2 (Apr 17, 2016)

No shipment notice for me yet


----------



## Tiffanyt92 (Apr 20, 2016)

I'm having a hard time accessing the kloverbox website. Is anyone else having a problem or is it just me?


----------



## Geek2 (Apr 20, 2016)

Tiffanyt92 said:


> I'm having a hard time accessing the kloverbox website. Is anyone else having a problem or is it just me?


It's not just you. I can't access it either. Looks like their domain expired. I hope that doesn't mean they went out of business.


----------



## Saiza (Apr 21, 2016)

Very strange, they always ship super late though and the customer service is terrible. Oh well if they did go out of business, maybe I can finally win the credit card dispute with my bank! If we don't get April's boxes.


----------



## Tiffanyt92 (Apr 21, 2016)

I messaged them on Facebook about shipping - they just responded and said they were shipping soon! Hopefully that is true!


----------



## Tiffanyt92 (Apr 21, 2016)

I also mentioned the website was gone. Kelly said she made some changes to it and then it was gone!


----------



## Tiffanyt92 (Apr 21, 2016)

The website is back up!


----------



## Geek2 (Apr 21, 2016)

Websites can be really tricky to manage and one move and it can all be gone.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20"> Thanks for the info @@Tiffanyt92!! Makes me feel better now.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20">


----------



## Florio70 (Apr 26, 2016)

Hello! I'm new here. I signed up for this box but haven't received any shipping information. I can't get a reply from their Customer Service.  Has anyone got their box yet? I'm feeling discouraged.


----------



## Tiffanyt92 (Apr 26, 2016)

They haven't shipped yet. An email was sent a few days back about a shipping delay.

KBox never ships on time. It's just one of the things you learn to accept with this box! Or you don't...which will be me when my 6 month sub is up!!

It really is a great box though!


----------



## Florio70 (Apr 26, 2016)

Thanks @Tiffanyt92. I didn't receive that email, but it's good to hear. I recently ran across some negative reviews on them and got worried that they are going out of business.


----------



## Geek2 (Apr 26, 2016)

I think Kloverbox is one of the best out there. They have had a few instances where the boxes ship late and they had a website problem very recently but overall I think the box is great and the curation is great too.


----------



## Florio70 (Apr 26, 2016)

Thanks @MuTMom. I'm happy hearing that   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Tiffanyt92 (Apr 26, 2016)

Don't worry too much about the negative reviews! I agree with Reija - it is one of the best boxes out there. There is no other box like it. The price is perfect too! I've cancelled this box many times (bc I get sick of the shipping issues) but then always end up resubbing bc I can't live without this box!

Don't think too much about when it will arrive, just be happy when it does! If you look at it that way, you will never be disappointed in this box!


----------



## Tiffanyt92 (Apr 26, 2016)

Don't worry too much about the negative reviews! I agree with Reija - it is one of the best boxes out there. There is no other box like it. The price is perfect too! I've cancelled this box many times (bc I get sick of the shipping issues) but then always end up resubbing bc I can't live without this box!

Don't think too much about when it will arrive, just be happy when it does! If you look at it that way, you will never be disappointed in this box!


----------



## Saiza (Apr 26, 2016)

That's what people think is they're so awesome. That's because they remove any negative feedback on their Facebook, and block people from commenting if you have left negative remarks. I don't like sub boxes that do that, do we not all remember the big fiasco with LLB? I tried contacting customer service numerous times, never could get a response. They finally responded after two weeks of emails and told me tough luck, I'd still be autorenewed and I could cancel after that three months. Book of the Month, Glossybox, etc all auto renew, but if you want to cancel, they give you a refund! Not Kloverbox. Some people are able to reach their customer service, I guess it just wasn't me. After I tried fighting the charge with my credit card, I never got a February box, it wasn't until I disputed the charge again in March, that they finally sent me a February and March box. Otherwise I wasn't ever going to receive the February box I paid for. People love this sub, I do not and would not ever sub again. There are too many other greats out there.


----------



## Tiffanyt92 (Apr 26, 2016)

I am also one of the people that got an automatic renewal. I didn't read the terms correctly and my sub was renewed. I asked for a refund, but was told no as well. Yes, I was mad, but I knew it was my own fault for not cancelling in time. I don't know if the renewal process has changed, but it was really screwy - sometimes people were charged for a second box before ever receiving the first box.

This is why the late shipping has always annoyed me. We are expected to follow the terms, but KBox has no issues with not following their own terms (shipping between the 15th - 18th of the month).

I've never had an issue with customer service. As with every box out there, it's what you are willing to put up with as a customer. My PopSugar box won't even arrive until May. Don't really care, it's my favorite box and I'll never cancel. On the other hand, LLB sent me one snotty email and I will never subscribe to them again. No matter how darn good those Serendipity bags look.....


----------



## Saiza (Apr 26, 2016)

Tiffanyt92 said:


> I am also one of the people that got an automatic renewal. I didn't read the terms correctly and my sub was renewed. I asked for a refund, but was told no as well. Yes, I was mad, but I knew it was my own fault for not cancelling in time. I don't know if the renewal process has changed, but it was really screwy - sometimes people were charged for a second box before ever receiving the first box.
> 
> This is why the late shipping has always annoyed me. We are expected to follow the terms, but KBox has no issues with not following their own terms (shipping between the 15th - 18th of the month).
> 
> I've never had an issue with customer service. As with every box out there, it's what you are willing to put up with as a customer. My PopSugar box won't even arrive until May. Don't really care, it's my favorite box and I'll never cancel. On the other hand, LLB sent me one snotty email and I will never subscribe to them again. No matter how darn good those Serendipity bags look. ....


 I know my three month sub was renewed on January 8th, wellllll before I ever got the January box, and probably even before I'd received the December box. The late shipping I didn't know about until after I subbed, and then it was just majorly irritating, but I figured I could deal with it. I don't get the super early auto renewal. I know other subs auto renew like I said; but they're nice enough to offer a refund. I couldn't even get KB to email me back for two weeks. Lots haven't had issues with their CS, but I wonder how many like me have been blocked on their FB because we left negative comments. That's the part I really don't like. I like to hear the good and bad of sub boxes, not just the false positives. 

  I know LLB has a record for bad customer service, but they've always been super nice to me and go above and beyond. But I know their track record with other people, I took that gamble when I subbed for a year of Serendipity after I canceled LLB and said I'd never sub to one of their boxes again. I never got a shipping email for my PS box, but I received it last Saturday. It seems a lot of boxes shipped late this month for some reason, LLB too, and I'm dying to see what's in this month's box.


----------



## Tiffanyt92 (Apr 26, 2016)

Does anyone else remember the email from a looooong time ago about upcoming changes - one of them being gifts to customers like free sub extensions and stuff like that?


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Apr 27, 2016)

Yeah like others have said if you can just be chill and let the box come to you when it comes, it's 100% worth it, at least to me. I've gotten the most useful, cool things with this sub, it's always been worth it to but I'm also one of the people who's never had a CS issue, Kelly has always gotten right back to me when I've had questions. I actually really love that the box comes later in the month since I get like 15 other subs, lol! On he flip side I've had Popsugar take three months to solve a problem by ignoring my ten emails I sent in that time period, only when I filed a claim with my bank did I get a solution.


----------



## LadyGordon (Apr 27, 2016)

Krystyn Lowe said:


> Yeah like others have said if you can just be chill and let the box come to you when it comes, it's 100% worth it, at least to me. I've gotten the most useful, cool things with this sub, it's always been worth it to but I'm also one of the people who's never had a CS issue, Kelly has always gotten right back to me when I've had questions. I actually really love that the box comes later in the month since I get like 15 other subs, lol! On he flip side I've had Popsugar take three months to solve a problem by ignoring my ten emails I sent in that time period, only when I filed a claim with my bank did I get a solution.



I too love this box. I just assume it's always going to be shipped at the end of the month. Like you I have so many other subs coming earlier in the month, so its kind of nice to get it late. My Beauteque sub runs the same way. I've always had Kelly respond to me right away, so I've never had a CS problem like I have had with other subs. I've found the most interesting products through Kloverbox and it has really opened my eyes to thinking about products that are more eco friendly and healthier for me. I understand that others have not had a good experience though and I really hate it.


----------



## Miccarty2 (Apr 27, 2016)

I really enjoy this sub too. I am trying to be more eco friendly and I like the opportunity to try new products in that vein. There are several products I've purchased again after receiving them in the box. The only thing I'd change is I'd love more lifestyle items instead of lotions and masks, etc. Especially because the natural versions of these products expire fairly quickly, at least compared to those with unnatural ingredients, and I feel like I can't use them up fast enough before I get more.

I don't mind about the shipping, I just wish they wouldn't say things like "we're trying to ship earlier" and then not deliver. I'm fine in my own mind knowing that I'll get this box at the end of every month. I've just done two six months subs, and those don't auto renew, so I haven't had any billing problems.

All that said, I will likely take a break after my current six month sub is up. I'm cutting back on subs and watching the budget, so I want to get through some of the aforementioned masks and lotions before I purchase any more subscriptions!


----------



## Tiffanyt92 (Apr 29, 2016)

My box arrived! I'm terrible at pictures, so I will list what I got!

Reusable snack bags - love them!

Go Green Miracle Balm

Kali organic tampon sampler &amp; wipette

Goodnessknows - snack bar.

Kloverbox overstock item - Balanced Guru body butter


----------



## Saiza (Apr 29, 2016)

I got my last box today, thank god, can't wait for this sub to be over. I did like March's box better though, but I like the reusable snack bags. My overstock item was the Palmetto Rejuvenating Antioxidant Mask.


----------



## Geek2 (May 28, 2016)

I just got a shipping notice.


----------



## LadyGordon (May 31, 2016)

Did anyone get a card with this months box listing the items? I wondered if mine just was missed.


----------



## Tiffanyt92 (May 31, 2016)

Mine did not have the card either.


----------



## Geek2 (May 31, 2016)

same here, I just got my box


----------



## Tiffanyt92 (May 31, 2016)

This is my last box of the 6 month sub. I don't think I'll be renewing.

This month didn't do much for me but I don't hate it!

I'll try the bug spray, but I'm the type of person that would bathe in DDT if I could!

I don't love HP, but I am getting low on conditioner so this will get me through a few days!

The Breathe Balm will make a nice little gift to my mom.

I really hope this box isn't going under!


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Jun 1, 2016)

This is the first time since I subbed around 15 months ago that I'm really disappointed and feeling like this box is having problems securing product. The value just wasn't there, and the products were a bummer to me. I'm so sick of HP from Birchbox and I don't use bug spray. I'll pass all of this on to others, bummer cuz I always love just about everything they send out. And no card was weird and unhelpful.


----------



## Geek2 (Jun 1, 2016)

I don't think this was the best Kloverbox there has been. It's ok but almost felt like it was missing a product that the box was shipped prematurely without another product and the info card. It just seemed unfinished for me considering what the boxes are typically like. I probably won't use the bug spray. I don't mind the HP stuff because I was pleasantly surprised by the HP hair and body products when I tried their monthly box.


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Jun 1, 2016)

I saw on their FB that they are emailing cards this month because they printed wrong, and she didn't want to hold up the boxes for re=printed cards.  I agree @@Reija that it feels like something is missing.  I've been their stalwart cheerleader but this was a miss for me, I am getting a gut feeling on this sub that things aren't going so well right now.  Idk, I am probably WAYYY off and it's just growing pains.  I hope it's a round forever, I really love Kloverbox.


----------



## Geek2 (Jun 2, 2016)

I ended up getting the info are in an email. I think it was good that they sent the boxes without waiting for the info cards so they didn't hold them up. At least we got an electronic one.


----------



## Miccarty2 (Jun 2, 2016)

I got the info email too. Not wild about this box, but that's probably good as I'm cutting back on subs. This was my last of a six month subscription with the Black Friday weekend deal. I'll keep an eye on it though and would consider resubscribing later this year if it seems like it's getting back on track (and if I ever actually work my way through all the body lotions I now have )


----------



## Audrey Miles (Jun 6, 2016)

I did not get the email regarding the products. In fact, I had issues with my box and emailed her right away. I have not heard back from anyone at Kloverbox. This is really strange and not like what I have come to expect from them. I am extremely disappointed.


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Jun 6, 2016)

Audrey Miles said:


> I did not get the email regarding the products. In fact, I had issues with my box and emailed her right away. I have not heard back from anyone at Kloverbox. This is really strange and not like what I have come to expect from them. I am extremely disappointed.


I wonder what's been up the past several months? Feels like something's going on.


----------



## Saiza (Jun 7, 2016)

@@Audrey Miles, good luck on getting a response, it seems to be either two extremes. One you never hear from them, or two they provide great customer service. I was in the first camp, and my emails and messages went mostly unanswered and then I was blocked from their FB page. I think something is going on or they grew too big too fast. The boxes are nothing like they used to be.


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Jun 29, 2016)

Any news on June??


----------



## Geek2 (Jun 29, 2016)

I got an email about needing to update my CC. It updated it and it said a charge went through so I'm thinking shipment notices will go out next?


----------



## LadyGordon (Jun 29, 2016)

Reija said:


> I got an email about needing to update my CC. It updated it and it said a charge went through so I'm thinking shipment notices will go out next?



I hope so, it's awful late in the month to not have heard anything at all. I don't even see posts on their Facebook page, beginning to wonder if there is some kind of problem.


----------



## biancardi (Jun 29, 2016)

I cannot even find the kloverbox FB now.  It states that

Sorry, this content isn't available right nowThe link you followed may have expired, or the page may only be visible to an audience you're not in.
 
 
I hope everything is okay with Kelly. This is not like  her not to give us email updates... I sent an email to her just now - if I hear back, I will update here.


----------



## biancardi (Jun 29, 2016)

LadyGordon said:


> I hope so, it's awful late in the month to not have heard anything at all. I don't even see posts on their Facebook page, beginning to wonder if there is some kind of problem.


you can see the kloverbox facebook page?  I just looked and can't find it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I am getting worried now.   The last time I emailed Kelly was at the end of may - I gotten overcharged with my renewing sub and she said she would refund me.  I just checked and she never did refund me.   And no one has heard from her since the end of May, right? 

I do hope nothing bad has happened with her...


----------



## biancardi (Jun 29, 2016)

okay - she just responded to me - stating that June boxes are shipping out tomorrow and will look into the FB issue. 

soooo.... there is that.


----------



## Geek2 (Jun 29, 2016)

Thanks for the update @@biancardi! I was getting worried.


----------



## LadyGordon (Jun 30, 2016)

biancardi said:


> okay - she just responded to me - stating that June boxes are shipping out tomorrow and will look into the FB issue.
> 
> soooo.... there is that.


Glad you heard from her and glad she is Ok, was worried something was wrong in her life. As you said, it isn't like her to not respond. And usually she has posts on her FB page. She had gotten some nasty comments on there, so thought maybe she was just backing off a bit. Good to know our boxes are shipping today! I always expect them late in the month, I kind of like closing out the month with this box. But just was a lot latter than I had expected, without hearing from her.


----------



## Geek2 (Jun 30, 2016)

I just got a shipping notice.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20">


----------



## Saffyra (Jul 1, 2016)

I think something is going on. It seemed like she was profitable enough to hire an independent company to pack up her boxes. But those boxes were so poorly packed and arrived so late, she must have had to find some kind of alternative. I think it was difficult for her to recover, timing wise, ever since that Limited Edition box with MSA. I get the feeling she's really struggling to do this all herself or with limited help and/or life issues.

I'm sad to think of it because she did a great job when she had the time to invest in it but it sounds like she either needs to get a business loan and make it a real thing or end the service. Both are difficult decisions.


----------



## biancardi (Jul 2, 2016)

looks like my box will be delivered today! If no one else posts a pic, I will do so  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />   But my mail is always very late in the day, so it will be a few hours


----------



## Geek2 (Jul 2, 2016)

I got my box today.

Here is a picture



Spoiler


----------



## biancardi (Jul 2, 2016)

I like this months



Spoiler



The baggu is great - I love that it also has handles as well as the strap in the back. I have the matching tote bag too. Very summery and fun. I love matte topcoats so this is nice to have. HP again? Well, at least it is something that I have never tried before and the I got blueberries &amp; rice for my snack. I wish there was another item, but I do love the bag.


----------



## Florio70 (Jul 28, 2016)

What's the scoop for the July box? Has anyone received an email? I have tried emailing them and can't get a reply. Their facebook page doesn't allow any visitor comments. Thanks.


----------



## Geek2 (Jul 29, 2016)

I just got a shipment notice. I meant to cancel but forgot.


----------



## biancardi (Aug 1, 2016)

I got my July box today... will take a pic but I am totally underwhelmed at this point



Spoiler



St Tropica Organic Coconut Hot Oil Hair Mask 1.5  oz - one treatment

Jillian Wright dream cream sample - it is supposed to be face  &amp; body mask and instead I got a tiny sample of a night cream  ** updated - this is the clay mask - it is mislabeled.   I opened it up as I thought that the grayish color was weird for a face cream!! haha  Still underwhelmed...

mannakadar bronzer/highligher - this is a dual pan - looks good for eyeshadow

nogii protein d'lites in chocolate caramel bliss


----------



## LadyGordon (Aug 1, 2016)

biancardi said:


> I got my July box today... will take a pic but I am totally underwhelmed at this point
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for posting, my box is home waiting for me..I think I have 3 more months of my 6 months sub, unless things really change, I think I won't be renewing. Sad, as I used to totally love this sub.


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Aug 2, 2016)

Yeah I'm done with Kloverbox at this point. I have sung their praises throughout the declining boxes and getting to be non existent customer service. This box is the final nail in the coffin. Underwhelming is an understatement. @@biancardi it sucks that you got s cream but you're missing nothing, the sample mask is tiny! I don't know what's happening, it's radio silent on social media with Kelly and the boxes have become so underwhelming.


----------



## Geek2 (Aug 2, 2016)

I also got my box and so wish I had remembered to cancel.


----------



## Saffyra (Aug 19, 2016)

Whoa. Looks like she sold the company (or gave it away). It now has new owners.

oh found some deets:

Hi we’re Lora and Marie! We’re excited to announce that we’ve acquired Kloverbox effective this month! We love Kloverbox and our subscribers! So much that when we discovered that there was an opportunity to purchase the business, we dove right in! We’re getting up to speed as quickly as possible and are committed to providing the very best products direct to your door. If you have any questions, please reach out to us via email at [email protected] We’re super busy planning and packing your subscription boxes for September. We’re confident you’re going to love them!
Warmly,
The Twins


----------



## Geek2 (Aug 19, 2016)

Wow, interesting. Thanks for the info @@Saffyra! I wonder what this means to the future of Kloverbox. Maybe they can turn it around.


----------



## biancardi (Aug 22, 2016)

I received my August box - it is really nice!! 



Spoiler







Great full size products!  I love the scent of the foot scrub, the tea is delicious and I am thrilled with the Juice Beauty eye cream!



I am sorry to see that Kelly sold Kloverbox, but I am sure she left it in good hands.  I hope so!


----------



## Geek2 (Aug 23, 2016)

Looks like the move to sell Kloverbox was for the better. That's a nice box.


----------



## biancardi (Sep 21, 2016)

this month's kloverbox is fantastic!!



Spoiler



sept is yoga month

Balanced Guru Empowered Aromatherapy Mist, The Wonder Seed Facial Scrub with Water Lotus (made with hemp oil), Buddha Fresh ~ 100% bamboo charcoal air freshener and purifier and two items from Cuccio Somatology ~ their balancing lotion and a Yoga DVD


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Dec 5, 2016)

Anyon still subbing to this? I quit at the end of Kelly's time b/c boxes weren't great but resubbed last month after watching things! It's great again.


----------



## Geek2 (Dec 5, 2016)

Krystyn Lowe said:


> Anyon still subbing to this? I quit at the end of Kelly's time b/c boxes weren't great but resubbed last month after watching things! It's great again.


Good to know it's good again. I cancelled to when the box was sold. I'll have to keep my eye on this one again. Thanks for the info!


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (May 31, 2017)

Hellllloooooo?  Anyone still here?  I wonder how they stay in business, as I never hear anyone talk about this box and their social media is almost non-existent.  I cancelled again today because I have 12 subs and needed to cut a few corners because I am buried in product but I really do like this sub although I think it's a bit pricey for what most months offer.  I wish they'd work harder to get the word out to grow this sub and get more brands and maybe drop the price a bit as a result.  I feel like $20-$21 would be a sweet spot for this.


----------



## Geek2 (Jun 1, 2017)

Krystyn Lowe said:


> Hellllloooooo?  Anyone still here?  I wonder how they stay in business, as I never hear anyone talk about this box and their social media is almost non-existent.  I cancelled again today because I have 12 subs and needed to cut a few corners because I am buried in product but I really do like this sub although I think it's a bit pricey for what most months offer.  I wish they'd work harder to get the word out to grow this sub and get more brands and maybe drop the price a bit as a result.  I feel like $20-$21 would be a sweet spot for this.


I wonder the same thing. I'm still sticking with the box for now but I might have to cancel soon. The box is nice but I have to cut back. I agree on the pricing too. In the $20 range would be better.

Anyone else sub to this? Thoughts?


----------



## Geek2 (Jan 6, 2018)

I got an email with the February Kloverbox spoilers. Anyone sub to this? Here is the spoiler


----------



## Geek2 (Feb 20, 2018)

Here is a spoiler for the March Klover Box. Does anyone sub to this box?


----------



## Geek2 (Mar 20, 2018)

Here is a spoiler for the April Kloverbox.


----------

